# Weekly Competition 2019-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 23, 2019)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mike (MikeHughey1 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.
Redi Cube scrambles are generated using xyzzy's scrambler, which uses the older style Rubiks'kewb notation.
For Master Pyraminx, a "w" means "wide so that you turn 3 of the 4 layers. As with Pyraminx, lowercase moves are for the tips.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *R' U' F U' F' U2 F' R U R
*2. *R F' R F2 R' F U' F R2
*3. *F U F' R F2 R F' U2 R'
*4. *U' R2 F' U2 F2 R U' R F2
*5. *F R F' U' F R' U

*3x3x3*
*1. *D2 B2 L2 D2 F2 R' F2 L' R2 D2 F U R D F U2 L F D U' R2
*2. *D' B R F' B' D R2 D R' B' U2 R' F2 U2 R2 D2 B2 R B2 R' F2
*3. *L2 B2 L2 B2 U2 F' R2 U2 B L2 F' R F' D U R' B2 U' B' D'
*4. *R2 B L2 B D2 L2 B D2 F2 U2 F2 U R D' F' U' B2 L D L2 B
*5. *U B2 R2 B2 U' L2 D R2 D' F2 U' F' U L' U L2 B2 F' D L2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw R' Uw' U Rw D Fw' Uw2 U' L2 Rw' U Rw R2 F Uw2 Rw2 R' Uw Rw' F' U' Fw' D' B2 L Rw R2 D Fw2 F2 D Uw Rw2 R D' Rw U2 L Rw
*2. *B' L2 D Uw U2 B' R D' B' L' Uw' L R2 Uw' Fw2 F' U2 F L R2 U' F2 U2 L' B2 Rw' U Rw Fw Rw2 Fw Uw F2 U' Rw D F L' Uw2 R2
*3. *F2 Rw R D U2 B Fw2 F Uw2 L' Uw2 B2 Uw2 L' Rw' R' D2 B Uw L2 B Fw F2 L' Fw2 F2 D' R' D2 Fw2 Rw2 F2 U' L' B2 Fw' F R2 B2 F
*4. *Rw2 Uw U F Uw' L D' Uw' U' L' Fw' Uw' Fw2 F' D2 U L' R2 B F2 Uw2 L2 B' F' Rw Fw' L2 Rw2 B' F D' F' U2 R U L' Rw U' B D2
*5. *B Fw' F2 L2 D2 L' Uw' Rw' Uw2 B2 Fw R2 B2 U2 R2 Fw Uw2 Fw2 D Uw' B' F' D Uw L' B2 Uw U' Fw Uw' L' Uw U' R Uw' Rw2 R D Uw F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Bw L2 R2 Uw' U' B L' Rw' Uw Lw2 B D2 Dw' U R' Dw' B Dw2 L2 Bw' Rw2 R' Dw R Bw2 R F D' F2 D Dw' U' B Bw2 Lw2 Dw F2 D R2 B2 F' Uw R' Bw D Lw2 U L' Uw2 Bw2 L' Lw Rw' B Lw' R F D' R' Dw'
*2. *Fw R Bw' U' Bw' Lw B Lw' D2 B2 D' Lw' R' D2 U' Bw' F2 Lw' Rw R Uw' R2 B' Bw' U' L B Bw Fw2 Uw' R U B' D' L' F2 Uw2 Lw' R B2 Dw' Fw2 Dw' Fw2 U2 Fw Rw' B' Bw' U2 Bw2 F' R2 Bw' F D2 Uw Rw R2 Fw'
*3. *Dw Fw U2 F' Dw' Uw2 L Lw B Lw' R B' Fw2 U R' Dw' F2 L2 Bw2 Uw2 L' Bw' F Rw' Dw' Uw Lw' R2 Fw2 Rw D2 B2 Bw2 Dw B Fw2 Dw B Uw2 Fw' L Lw R' Fw Rw' D Rw2 Bw2 Fw F D' Fw' Lw' R' D' R' F' D Uw R2
*4. *R' U' L2 Uw' Lw' Dw Bw Fw Rw2 U2 F Lw2 D B2 Fw' F2 Uw' Bw' Rw2 D' Bw' Uw R2 D L D' Fw' Lw Bw D2 U' R2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' B' F2 U2 Bw' Fw' R2 Fw Dw' U F U Rw U' B2 D Dw' Lw Rw' Bw2 Lw2 R2 Fw F Rw
*5. *U2 Bw2 Fw L Dw2 L Uw' R2 Dw' L' Uw Fw2 Rw' R' B Fw' F' L2 R' B D2 U Bw2 Rw2 Dw' F D' Rw R D2 R' D' U' F2 Rw Uw' F D2 Lw Bw R Bw2 R U F2 Lw2 B' Fw Uw U L' Uw2 Fw2 U R B' L Lw B L'

*6x6x6*
*1. *2F2 2R B' 2B 2R2 2B L F2 2U 2F' 3R 3U 3R D' 2D U' 2B' 2F' U2 R D' U2 F2 2D' 3U2 2U2 R2 F 2D' L2 2R' 3F L2 B 2B 3R' 2R B 3R R2 U2 3F' 2R' U 2B' 3R2 D L' 2R' R2 D L 2R' 3F 2F' 2D2 L2 2L' 2U2 L 2D' B' 3F2 3R 3U' U' F' 3R2 D' 2U2
*2. *2L' 2R2 B' 2B2 F L2 D 3U2 B' 2B D2 2D' 2U U2 2R' 2U2 L' 3F U' 3F' 3R R' U' 2B2 2D' 3U2 B R2 2U' U2 L' F 2U 2R' 2U B' 2B2 2R2 2U2 F 2R 2U' 3R2 2U R2 B2 3F2 U B2 L 2L' F L' 2R F' 2U' 3F' 2D' 2L2 B2 2F L' 2R' F2 2D' 2U2 2B' 3F 2D' 2B
*3. *3F2 2F D B2 L D' 2U2 L' 2L2 R B' 3U R B' 2B2 R2 F' 2L F2 2R' R B 2B' 3F F2 2L2 R2 3F2 F2 3R2 2R2 2B' D' L 3R R' 2U' 3F2 2D 3U' F2 L' 2L2 U' R 2U' 3F2 F D2 2D 3U L2 2L2 2U2 2B2 L2 3U 2B R' D' 2U2 2R' 2D U' 3R2 2D 2L' 2B 3F' 2F'
*4. *2F U' 3R' R' 2U' F' 3U2 2U 3R' 2R2 3U' 2U2 2F2 3U' 3F' 2U2 B' 3U' 2U2 3F D2 2D2 3U2 U' 2L U' R 2B 3F' 2F2 2D' B' 2F2 2D 2B2 F 3U' 2U 2L2 3R 2B2 3F2 2F2 2L2 R2 2F D2 3R2 3F' R2 3U2 2U' 2L B' F2 3R' B2 3U2 2B2 3F F2 3R2 3U2 2U' U2 L R2 F2 2L 2U2
*5. *D2 L' 2F2 2U2 2L2 3R 2R 2F2 F' 3R 2R 2F2 R2 D L' 2D' 2U2 3R' R 3F2 2L2 2B2 F2 2U 2B2 3F2 3R' 3F2 R B2 2B 3F' 3U2 R 3U2 U 2L R B D' 3R2 B2 F2 2D' 2U2 U' R' D2 2D2 2U L 2R 2D2 2U2 B 3F2 2L 3F' R2 2B 3U U' 2B2 D2 2D2 2F 2L B 2B' 2F'

*7x7x7*
*1. *3R2 2F2 2D' 3D 2U 3R2 3B' 3L' R2 3B2 2D2 3U L 3D2 2R 2F R 3D 3L2 2R R 2D' B2 L2 3L R' 3U2 2L2 3R F' L' 3L 2R 2D2 2L2 F2 2D' 2U2 B 2F' 2R2 D 2D2 2L' 3B' 2R2 B2 3F R' B 3B' L' 3L' 2U2 3B2 F L2 2R 3B' 3U' 3F 2D 3D2 2L 3F2 U' R 2D 2U 2R D' 2L' 3D U' 3R' 2D2 2L' F 2D2 3D2 3U2 3B' 3L 2R 2B2 3U 3R 2R R F 3L' 3D2 U L' 3R' D' L' D 3D2 R2
*2. *2D' U2 2L' F2 3U R2 B2 2U2 B2 3D2 B 2F' L' R2 2B2 2F2 2U U' R U 3F2 2D2 F2 2L 2B' 3B2 D' 2U2 U' 3R2 D' 3B2 3U 2U' 2F2 3D' 2R' 2F F' R 2D2 3U2 B' 3R 3D' 3L' 3R2 D' 2R 2B' 3B2 2L2 3F' L D 3D' U2 2B' 3B' F2 L' 3L' 3R' 2B 2U2 2B 3U L2 2L2 2R2 R2 B' 2U' 2B D2 2D2 2U U2 3L 3U' 2F' U 2L2 2D' 3L' 2R D2 2L 3R D2 2R2 2F2 R2 U2 2F 2D2 2R 3F F R
*3. *F 3U2 2U' 2B2 3B' 3D' R' U' 2R' 2D 3U' U2 L' 3L R 3D 2L' D2 L2 3R 3F' U2 3B2 3F' F2 D2 2R 2U2 U 3R2 2R' 3U B' D B 2D2 3D' 2B' 2F F2 2L2 U2 3B 3D' 2U U2 3F 2D2 3D2 3B2 3R2 3B L2 2L' 3L' 2U 2L 3D' 3U' 3R 2D' L 2F R 2U2 3R 3D2 L2 R 2B2 3D 3U' 2U B' F2 2D' 3F 2F' 2R' F2 2R 3U B' 2B' 3D' 3B2 2F U' 3F R F 3R' 2D2 3D2 L2 2D' 2F' 2R2 3B 2F'
*4. *3B2 3D2 B' 2U2 R2 2U U2 3B2 2F' 2D' B D 2U B 3B 3F' 2D 3U 2U' F 3D' 3F2 2D2 L' 3U2 U L B2 2U2 F U' 2L U 2R2 2D2 2R 3F' L2 3B 2F 2R' 2D' F' L2 3R' 2R' 2U' 2R2 2B2 F2 3D2 3B2 2U B 3L2 2D2 2F' 2U2 F' 3R2 B2 2R' 3U' U2 L2 2B' L 3D' B 3B F2 2L' 2D' 3U' 2R 2F2 2L2 2F2 3U2 B 2B' 3B' 2F 3R2 D' L 3F2 2L2 3B2 3F R2 3D' 3U' F L R2 2B' F 2U2 F
*5. *B' 2U B2 2R U2 3B' L2 R 3B 3U' 2B' D' 3R 2F' 3D' L 3L' 2F 2D' 3D2 2U' 3B R2 3F' 3D 2U' 2L2 R2 2D B 2B' 2L2 3R' D' U2 3R 2R' 3D' 3B' F' 2U2 3L D' U' F 2U' F' 3D2 2U 2R' 2D2 3U 3L' B' 2F2 3R2 B 2F2 3D2 3U2 B2 3B' U' 2R' R' F' 3R2 F U' 2F2 2D U 3F' 3D' R B2 2U2 2R 3D2 U' 3F R2 2B2 2F' 3D 2U2 3L2 D2 2U2 L2 2L2 2D 2F 3R' 2B2 3R' 3U 2R2 3F' 2D'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R' F R' F' U2 F2 R F' U
*2. *F R' U' R2 F2 R' F U' R'
*3. *F2 R' F R' F' R F2 R2 U

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F' U' L R B2 L' R D R2 F' R D' F2 U' B' F' R U2 D' Fw Uw
*2. *U' D2 B L B2 F U' F2 R D' U L' D' R' D2 R' F' D B2 Rw2 Uw2
*3. *R F B' U D2 R2 U' R' F' U2 D2 R B D' U' L R2 F' L2 Fw' Uw

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' Fw' Rw2 R2 Fw D' L' U' Fw2 F U2 L' Rw' R Fw F2 U R F L' B' Rw R' U' L Rw' F Rw2 Fw2 U' F' R2 D2 Rw2 R2 B2 U' F2 L Uw'
*2. *F2 Rw2 D L Rw' U' Rw' B2 Fw' F Rw' Uw B' Rw' D' Uw2 R' Fw' D' Uw U Fw2 D R Uw F Uw F' R Uw L2 B2 L' F' L Rw' B2 Fw' F2 R'
*3. *L Uw' F Rw2 F L Rw2 U2 B2 F' L' B' D2 L' F D2 B2 D' L R U L' R2 B Rw2 Fw' L2 Rw' B L2 R2 U B2 U2 F2 D L F2 Uw' L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw F D' Dw2 Lw Bw' F2 L Fw D2 R2 U L Bw D2 U2 L' Bw Lw' B' L Lw R' F' D' Dw L' Lw' R B2 Rw2 Bw2 Uw2 Fw2 R' B Bw' Dw2 L Rw R2 Bw2 Fw' F2 Lw D' U' L Uw' B' D2 Lw2 Fw2 Dw' Rw' Fw' Uw2 B Lw2 Dw'
*2. *D' B' Rw' U2 Lw B R2 U2 B' Bw' F2 Rw2 Fw' Lw2 Uw' Bw' Fw2 Dw Fw F' Uw L' Uw2 F' Uw2 F U2 B Bw2 Uw2 B2 Dw' Fw Uw F' L2 Uw' Fw Uw' U2 Rw' D Fw F' Uw U2 L2 F' D Bw2 F Dw2 Uw2 Bw2 Lw' Bw' R Fw Rw R2
*3. *B F' L Fw2 L Lw' R D2 Bw' Uw2 L Lw' B Rw2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 Dw Lw' Uw' U' L' Bw L Bw' L2 D Dw U' R D2 U' B2 Fw U R2 F' Lw R2 F' U2 L' Lw2 U Fw Uw2 Rw Fw L U' Bw2 Uw' Bw U Fw Rw2 R Dw B Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D2 2L 2R D2 F2 R2 2D 3U U' B' 2F 2L2 3R2 R U' 3F2 2L 3R 2R2 R D' 3U' 2U' 2B2 D' 2L2 2B2 2U2 2L2 B 3R2 2B2 3F2 F2 L2 3U2 R2 F2 R 3U2 2U' U 2L D 2D' U' 2R' U 2F2 2D' 3U' 2L' 2U2 R 2D L' R 3U' L 3U L 3R' B' 3F2 3U' 2L 3R R B 2D'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' 2D' 2F 2D' U 3F2 2L' 2R2 2D' 3U' L' 2L' 3L R D2 2R2 3U 3L' 2R' 3D2 3B F' D2 U' 3F' 3D2 2U U' 2F' D2 F' L 2L' 2U 2B 3R' B L 3L 3R2 R' D' 2D' 3D 3U2 L' U 2R 3B 3D2 B2 2B 3F2 2F' F' 3R2 2B' 3L D2 3F' 2U' 3L2 R D' 2D2 3D R2 2B2 D' 3F2 3R2 2R' 3B L2 3D2 3U2 3B 3R 3U' 3L' R' B2 2D' B2 3B L' 2B2 2D' 2F' R' 2F' F' L' R2 3U 2U L 3R' 3U' 3L'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *F2 R' L F U2 F2 L B' F' D' B' F' R L' F' D2 F L2 F2 Rw Uw2
*2. *R2 F R' D' B2 U' L' B2 F2 R2 F D2 U' L' B' F2 U L' F B U Fw Uw
*3. *B L2 D2 U F2 L B2 R D2 F R' D' R D2 B2 U' R' U2 F2 L2 B Rw' Uw
*4. *U2 L2 D2 B' F' U' R B R2 D' F' R2 L2 U F B2 U2 R' L U2 R2 Fw Uw
*5. *F U2 D F R' D2 F2 L' F2 R D' F D' B2 F' U F2 D' B2 R2 L2
*6. *F' L2 R2 D2 F U' L F U B2 F U2 B U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 R U' B2 Rw Uw2
*7. *L' U2 F' R' L2 U' L F2 U' L2 B' D2 R2 L2 B' L2 D B L' Fw Uw'
*8. *R B2 L U' B2 F2 U2 F U' R L D' U' L2 B' U' F' U R2 Fw' Uw2
*9. *L2 U2 L2 F U' L' F R2 B2 R' U' F U' B F D2 R' B U D2 Rw' Uw2
*10. *U B2 F' R F D B' F D2 L' B' U L2 R D B' U F' D' U' R' Fw Uw2
*11. *B F L' F' B2 D' F' L D2 R' F2 U B D2 R' B U B' F Rw2 Uw'
*12. *L2 R' F L2 F D2 U2 F D' R' B L D2 F2 R' D' L' F2 R Fw' Uw
*13. *F' R2 L' F' B U' B' L' F D2 U2 F' U' L B U' R U D' F2 L Fw' Uw
*14. *F R' B U' D' R D' U F U' L' R U2 F L' U B U2 D2 Fw' Uw
*15. *U' F2 R2 D' L B F' U2 D L' D B2 D' F' U' L2 F' L2 R' D2 Fw Uw2
*16. *F B' D' L2 B' F2 U' R' B2 L' B2 R F' B' L2 B' L' F2 D' Fw'
*17. *U D B2 F D' L' B U2 D' F' R2 L2 F2 D' B L2 F' B' L' U2 Fw' Uw2
*18. *B2 R' F D' L F L' F' L' F B2 R B D' L2 B' F2 L R F Rw Uw
*19. *L2 D B' F D' B R' D' U F R2 B U2 B' R2 B' D' R' D' U2 B' Uw
*20. *U' L U B2 R L2 F2 U' B2 U' R' D' R2 D2 R F U D2 L Fw' Uw2
*21. *F2 D' L2 B' F2 R' L' F' L U2 F2 R' F' B D R D' L' D2 B2 Rw2 Uw2
*22. *F' B2 R2 B2 F' R' L D R B' R2 L' F' D' B' L B U L R' Fw Uw
*23. *D' U' B2 L2 F2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' L' B R' L2 D' B2 D U L' D U2 Fw Uw'
*24. *U R D2 F D' U F' D2 U F2 B2 R2 D F D U2 R L2 D' R D' Fw
*25. *F D2 L2 B2 R2 U' F2 U D2 F R' F2 L R' D U2 L2 D' L' D2 F2 Rw2 Uw2
*26. *B2 U2 F R' U2 B' F R U2 D L2 R U' B2 D U R2 D' U L' Fw Uw'
*27. *U2 D2 L' U2 L R' D F2 U F' B' L2 B R' L' D L U F Rw2 Uw
*28. *F' R2 B2 U' B' U2 F' U' D2 L' D' B2 L U2 D' R' U' D2 L2 R2 Uw'
*29. *D2 B' R' D2 U2 R2 D L R B U F' D' B R U' R' L F' L B' Rw Uw
*30. *D2 R2 U' F R' U' R' L U' R L' F2 U F L2 D U F' L2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*31. *R' F' B D' R B D2 U2 L R2 D B2 F' D' F2 D' F' L' F R2 U2 Rw Uw'
*32. *D U2 R D L2 U' F U' L' B' L D' R L B' D' F2 L F L F2 Rw Uw
*33. *L' F' B2 D' L2 U' F2 R2 F U' R2 B U2 F' L U2 D L' R' Fw Uw2
*34. *D F' D' B2 D U2 F R' B' F2 D U' F' B' R' L D2 R L Fw' Uw2
*35. *R2 U2 L U' F' D2 U2 L' B L U' B2 F' R F2 L2 B' F R'
*36. *D' B2 D' U' F D' R2 D' U2 R' B2 R B R U' F B' L F Rw Uw
*37. *B' F2 U' D' F' R B U B' L2 U F' D' F' B2 L' R' F L' Fw Uw2
*38. *R' L' F2 D2 U2 R D R' L' D' B2 D' F' R' F R2 D B' F R Fw Uw'
*39. *R B2 D U2 R' U R2 F' L U2 F2 U R' D L2 R2 F2 L' F' U L2 Fw Uw2
*40. *R' B2 R U R' D2 B U R' L' B' L D2 R2 F R F L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*41. *U D B F' R L2 D L2 F2 U' F U F L2 R' D2 F L' B2 L B' Rw' Uw
*42. *D U' B' R' U2 D B L F D2 B R2 D F' U' D' F' U R2 L2 Fw'
*43. *F D' U' B F L' B2 F' R2 L2 F' R' U' B R L D B' D B2 D2 Rw' Uw
*44. *F' B L B2 L2 U L B' R' L2 U D2 F L' F R D' U2 B F R2 Fw
*45. *B U2 B' L' D' L F' U' L D2 R U' D2 B2 R' L F2 D' F2 B R2 Fw Uw
*46. *B2 D B2 L2 R U' B' F2 R2 B' D2 R' U F U D2 B2 U2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*47. *U2 D' R' B2 L2 B' D' F' U R2 U F D2 F' D' R2 D L' D U2 Rw' Uw
*48. *F L' F' D2 U2 L F2 B D2 F2 R2 D2 B F U D L2 U2 L2 B' Rw Uw'
*49. *F B' U F U L F' B2 L D F' B2 L2 D R' F B2 R F2 U2 Rw'
*50. *R U2 L U L' B' R2 L2 B R2 U' R F' L2 R2 U' R D U L' Fw' Uw2
*51. *B2 L' R' B' U' L2 R' B' L2 B D R' L D' L' B D2 L' F2 Uw
*52. *L2 B2 L' B2 D2 L' B F' U' D' L2 U2 D2 F2 D2 R2 B D' L B' D Fw Uw'
*53. *D' R2 D2 U L' D' R2 L U2 D' R' D' U' F' R U R2 L U B' Rw2 Uw2
*54. *R2 D' L2 U D' F2 L' B' D2 F D B D2 R2 F' D2 L' R D Rw2 Uw
*55. *L' U' R2 F2 R2 L2 U2 D F L' U2 B L U' B2 U' R D2 L D Rw Uw2
*56. *D' L2 U2 D' L' R2 F' L B U' B' R' D' U L U' B' D2 U' R2 Fw Uw'
*57. *D' B2 L2 R2 U R' B2 R2 F B U' L2 F U' R2 D U2 R2 D' U2 B Rw' Uw'
*58. *F L2 B' F2 R' D2 L2 R' B' R D2 R' F2 B R' D L' U B2 U' Fw'
*59. *L' U' R' B D' B2 F U' R B R' D' F' U L2 U' L2 F2 B D2 Rw2 Uw2
*60. *U' R2 F D2 U' B L F D' F2 L B L2 F2 R F L2 R' D R2 Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U F2 D B2 D F2 U2 F2 U' L2 U' F R U' L R' F' D' R' F' U2
*2. *B2 D' L2 U L2 F2 L2 R2 D B2 D' B D B' F' U' R' U' L B D'
*3. *D' B2 F2 D L2 R2 D2 F2 U2 F' U' B' L' D' R D' B' R' F' R
*4. *F' L2 D F2 R D F' U2 R D2 F2 B' L2 U2 F L2 U2 R2 B2
*5. *L2 U' D' R' L U' L F B' L F' R2 U2 B' L2 B' L2 B' R2 B R2

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R2 U' L2 B2 D' F2 D2 L2 B2 L2 F2 L U R2 F' L' R2 B F2 U R
*2. *F2 R' U2 B2 L' F2 L U2 R' F2 L B R F2 D B L' F R2 F' R
*3. *D2 B2 R' B2 U2 F2 L2 R' U2 R D2 U R F U2 B D' F' R2 D2 F'
*4. *U2 L2 D R2 F2 U' L2 U2 B2 U R' B U B' F' L' D2 B2 L2 F'
*5. *B2 L' B2 D2 L' B2 F2 D2 R D B D' F' U' F' D R' F

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *L D2 U2 B2 U2 L' U2 L U2 F2 L2 B' L D' U2 L2 R' F D' B2 U2
*2. *B2 R2 D' B2 F2 U F2 U L2 D2 R U' L2 B2 F' L2 R' U2 F' L
*3. *L2 B2 D' F2 U' F2 D2 R2 D B2 U R' F2 R' F' D2 L' B' U2 R2 U'
*4. *U2 F2 D B2 R2 U2 R2 U' R2 B2 D' F D2 R2 D R F' R' F' L'
*5. *L D2 B2 U2 R2 D2 U2 B2 R' D2 R2 B R' D U2 B D F2 L2 R

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F B2 U2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F D' L' F2 R2 F' U L' F R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D U R D B U' R' D' L2 F' U' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F' R' D F2 R' D' B2 F L U R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *F R' U F' U2 R' U2 R U' R'
*3. *D B2 D2 F2 L2 D2 R2 U' L2 U' R D F' U2 F2 R' D2 B L U
*4. *Uw B2 Fw D' Uw' Fw' R' F' D' U2 Fw2 F' U' Fw U' Rw' Uw2 L2 Rw2 Fw' L2 Fw2 Uw' L' Rw R' B F R' B Fw' F2 Rw B F' D2 U R' Uw F

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R F2 R F' R2 F R' U' R2 U'
*3. *R2 F2 U2 F' D2 F' D2 F' R2 D2 B L' B D B' R2 D U R D2 L2
*4. *Uw2 U2 B U' B2 Fw F' Rw' U' Fw' F R2 D U' L2 D2 L' Uw F' L2 U2 R D' L Rw R' Uw2 F2 D' F2 U' Fw D2 Rw2 D' Fw' D B' Rw R'
*5. *Fw Uw B' Fw' Dw' Fw2 Uw' Lw' Dw2 B Dw' R2 Bw F Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 F2 Dw2 Bw L Fw L' R' B Uw Lw R' U2 Bw' L' R2 Fw2 D' Bw F U2 B F2 Lw2 B2 U' Fw2 L' Rw2 Fw' D2 Dw U2 B' U2 Rw Uw2 U' B2 Bw R Uw' Fw' F

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *U2 F' U' F' U R2 F
*3. *U2 L U F2 B' U' L2 D' L F2 R2 L2 D2 F2 B' D2 F D2 R2 B
*4. *R' D' Uw Fw L B' L2 B' Fw' Rw' B' Rw2 R' B2 Fw' U B F L' D2 Uw' U' B' L' Uw2 U2 F U B2 L' B F2 Uw U' R2 B Fw L Uw Fw
*5. *Lw Bw D2 B D2 Dw Lw B Bw' Lw2 Uw F L' Fw' Lw2 B Bw U Lw' R' Uw2 Rw2 Fw L' Dw F Dw2 Lw2 Rw Dw2 Bw Lw' R D2 U L' Rw' Uw' U B' F2 Dw2 F Uw Rw B Bw' F2 Lw' Rw2 R B L2 B2 Fw2 Rw R2 Fw Dw' L2
*6. *L B' 2U' 2F2 F D U' 2L 3F' 3U 2U2 L 2L' 2R' R' F L D R' B R2 F' 2L D' R2 F U 2R R 2D2 2B 2U2 2B D2 3U 2R D2 2U' 2L2 3R 3U 2U' B 2F L2 2L2 B F' D' B2 2R2 3U 2R' 3F' R2 2U' F D' 2F2 3U' 2B' D2 2D2 2L' 2R' D 2D' 3U 2U2 2R2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *F R U2 R F R2 F'
*3. *D R' U' F L F2 B' R' D F2 R2 F2 B2 R B2 L' B2 L U2 L2
*4. *Fw U L Uw2 U' R' U R2 F U2 L' B2 D' B L D2 Rw B' Uw2 Fw2 R Uw2 U' F2 Rw' R Uw2 Rw F2 Rw' D' U' R2 B Fw L2 Rw D Uw Fw'
*5. *D2 U' Rw' Dw2 Bw' Fw' D2 Uw2 Lw U L' B L2 Dw' U' Fw2 F' R D' Dw2 Uw' U' L' Lw2 Rw2 R2 B Fw' Rw Fw F L Fw Lw' Bw' U R' Uw R' Uw' B' F Dw Rw2 R Dw L' Lw' Uw' Bw L D2 U' L Rw2 B Bw' Uw' F2 R'
*6. *2R2 D 2D2 2F' 2U2 F' D 2B L2 B 2B2 D' 2F 3R2 B' 2L' 2B2 2F L' 3R 2D2 L2 2U2 2F2 3U 2L2 3R2 R' 2D2 2R 2B2 2F 2D 3U2 2B 2F L2 R' 2B' F R2 3F F' D' 2R' 2D U B' 2B' 2L2 2F' L2 D2 3R R 2U2 L2 R 2F' 3R' 2D2 B F D2 3R2 B' 3R D2 L2 2D'
*7. *3L 3F' 2U 3R R' 2F2 2R' 2B' 3F' F' 3U 2U2 R 2D' 3L2 2F2 R' 3B2 L2 F 3R' R' D' 2D2 3D2 2U' 2L R' 2D2 3D2 2L' 3B 2F L' 2L2 2R' 3D U 2R 3B2 3L' 2D2 3L' 3U 3L' 3R' F' 2R2 R2 D' 3U2 U' L' 3F' 3R' B F2 2R' B2 2F2 L2 3L' D2 L' 2R' 3D2 U 2L' 3L2 R 3U 3L' D 3D' 3L 3R2 2R U2 3L2 2D' 2U 3F' D2 2F2 3D2 3R D2 3B' 2D2 2R' U' 2B' F 2R2 2D2 3D' 3B 3F F2 2U2

*Clock*
*1. *UR3- DR0+ DL2+ UL0+ U3- R6+ D4- L6+ ALL0+ y2 U5- R1+ D0+ L4+ ALL2- UR DR 
*2. *UR4- DR6+ DL1+ UL5+ U5- R5+ D1+ L1+ ALL0+ y2 U2+ R6+ D5+ L2+ ALL4- UL 
*3. *UR1+ DR1+ DL4+ UL4+ U1+ R5+ D0+ L1- ALL5- y2 U3+ R5- D4- L6+ ALL5+ DR 
*4. *UR1- DR3- DL6+ UL4- U3+ R3- D3+ L5+ ALL4- y2 U4- R1- D5- L4- ALL3- 
*5. *UR5- DR4- DL6+ UL5+ U4+ R3+ D5- L2+ ALL2+ y2 U1+ R4- D2- L2- ALL6+ 

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U' R L' U' L' U B' R r' b
*2. *U B' L U R' B L' U R l' b' u'
*3. *U L' U L' U' B' U' L r b
*4. *U L B L U' R B' U B l' r' b' u'
*5. *U' L' U' R' B R' L' B l r' u

*Square-1*
*1. *(0, -1) / (-3, -3) / (1, 4) / (0, 3) / (-3, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (0, -4) / (6, 0)
*2. *(-3, -1) / (4, -2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (2, -1) / (1, -5) / (0, -3) / (-1, -4) / (0, 4) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 3) / (0, 4) / (0, 4) /
*3. *(1, 0) / (2, -1) / (-5, -5) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (0, -2) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (0, 4)
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -5) / (-1, 2) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (6, -3) / (6, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 4)
*5. *(-5, 0) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (3, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-5, -5) / (-4, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (0, 2) / (-1, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R B R L R B U B L' R B'
*2. *B U B' L' R' U' R' L' R' B' L'
*3. *L R B U L' R' B L' U R U
*4. *L R U' L' U' B U R B' R' B'
*5. *R L B R U R L' R L B L

*KiloMinx*
*1. * R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U
*2. * R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*3. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. * R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*5. * R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R2 F' R' F U2 F2 U' F
*3. *B U2 F D2 L2 B2 L2 B U2 L2 F2 R F2 U' L' B' D' R D' L' F'
*4. *R2 B2 R2 D2 L F2 D2 L' Rw2 F2 Rw' D Uw' B2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw2 Uw' Rw2 B2 R2 D2 Uw' U Rw2 F' Uw' F D' F' R D2 Uw R' D2 U2 R Uw2 L2 U'
*5. *Uw' U Lw Rw' Dw2 F2 L2 Uw B2 L' Fw' D' U' Lw' Rw' R2 B2 Bw2 F2 U' B' Dw' Uw Lw U2 B Bw' Fw2 F2 Dw' B2 R2 Uw Rw2 Uw U2 Bw' Fw2 L2 Rw B2 D' U Lw' D B' U2 F D2 F' L2 F Rw' Fw Dw Lw' Rw2 B2 Bw' F2
*OH. *B2 D2 L2 U2 L2 U2 B U2 F2 U2 F2 R F L U' R' D L' F'
*Clock. *UR4+ DR1- DL2- UL3+ U6+ R5- D1- L5- ALL3- y2 U3- R5+ D5- L1+ ALL6+ DR 
*Mega. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*Pyra. *R' B' L' B L' U' R' l r'
*Square-1. *(6, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (6, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -1) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)
*Skewb. *U L R B' L R' U' R' U R U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *B l' L' f' l b r b F L R B' F' R' B' F L
*2. *F' L B' R b' l b r f L B' L' R' B' R F L' B'
*3. *L' l' f' F' r f l' b' r' B R' F' R F' R B' L' R
*4. *L f' l b r R B b f r' B F R B' L R B L' F'
*5. *F L r R' b l' L l' r L R' B' L' F R B' R'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *U' Rw' Uw' R' U' Lw Uw' Rw L' U' Bw' U' Lw' Rw U R' Uw Bw' B L' Rw B Lw Bw' R' Lw Uw B Bw L' U Uw L Lw' Uw' Rw Lw' Rw U' Bw' r l' b'
*2. *Bw R' Rw' Uw B Rw L Uw R' Bw Rw Uw' Bw B' L R Lw R Bw Rw Uw B Rw' U' R L Uw Lw' Bw Uw U R' L' Bw' R' Lw' Uw' B' U' Rw u r'
*3. *L' U' Bw Rw Uw' Lw' B U Rw' L Lw' Rw' L' Lw U' Uw Bw' Lw Bw Lw' L' R' B' U Rw' Bw R Lw L R' Uw' Lw R Rw Lw' Rw Lw L' B U l b
*4. *Lw Bw Lw Uw Bw' L' B' Rw U' Uw Lw Rw' Uw L Bw' U R Lw R L' Rw' U Lw U' Uw' B Lw' L' R' Rw' Bw' Lw L' B Bw L U' Rw B Bw' r l' b
*5. *Lw' Bw' Uw' Bw' B' Uw' Bw' Lw' R' Uw R' L U Bw' Lw' R' Rw' B Uw R Lw R' L B' Uw Rw' Bw' Uw' Bw R' B' Uw' R L U' Rw' Uw Lw' Bw L' u' r l b


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Apr 23, 2019)

yay 12.35 3x3 single


----------



## iLarryTheOneLung (Apr 23, 2019)

*2x2:*
6.70, 7.29, 8.49, (9.28), (4.80)
Avg: 7.49

*3x3:*
30.81, 30.67, 34.01, (28.53), (1:09.28)
Avg: 31.83

*2x2 Blindfolded:*
1:43.10, 1:33.44, DNF(3:09.65)
Avg: DNF

*Pyraminx:*
15.65, 15.16, (17.10), 12.99, (12.88)
Avg: 14.60

*Skewb:*
(9.09), 14.39, 18.57, 17.88, (20.24)
Avg: 16.95

*Redi Cube:*
37.30, 34.86, (40.60), (34.16), 36.29
Avg: 36.15

Messed up on my last 3x3 solve :/


----------



## Lux (Apr 23, 2019)

3x3: (25.52), 20.71, (19.26), 25.13, 20.91
Ao5: 22.25


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Apr 24, 2019)

2x2 : 4.82, 5.57, 5.58, (6.67), (4.25) = 5.32
3x3 : (13.34), (18.78), 14.35, 15.91,14.25 = 14.84
4x4 : (56.63), (49.40), 52.68,51.03, 51.31 = 51.67
5x5 : (1:33.25), 1:41.08, 1:33.80,1:36.69, (1:53.31) = 1:37.19
6x6 : 2:44.80,2:51.06, (2:41.62), 2:44.31, (3:02.40) = 2:46.72
7x7 : 4:08.29, (3:42.57), 4:01.15, (4:10.03),3:52.67 = 4:00.70
OH : 33.75, (28.67), (37.61), 34.90,35.15 = 34.60
2-4 relay : 1:19.10
2-5 relay : 2:58.22
2-6 relay : 5:59.61
2-7 relay : 9:39.31
Clock : 15.66, (13.55), (16.19), 13.86,14.93 = 14.82
Megaminx : 1:28.09, 1:33.21, (1:26.02),1:26.05, (1:45.66) = 1:29.12
Pyraminx : 5.52, 5.82, (7.64), 7.29, (4.24) = 6.21
Square-1 : (20.26), (47.27), 29.93, 23.09,28.64 = 27.22
Skewb : (7.24), 9.87,8.93, 7.41, (12.07) = 8.74
Kilominx : 43.64, (50.35), 39.10, 35.88, (34.48) = 39.54
Mini Guildford : 6:42.87
Master Pyraminx : 1:47.36, (1:08.01), 1:59.72, (2:18.11), 1:45.70 = 1:50.93


----------



## SM cubing (Apr 24, 2019)

3x3: 
16.36
14.41
15.99
13.87
13.12

Skewb
5.71
12.47 oof
6.50
5.83
8.75


----------



## CyanSandwich (Apr 25, 2019)

FMC
*1. *R' U' F B2 U2 F2 D B2 U B2 L2 U' R2 U2 F D' L' F2 R2 F' U L' F R' U' F


Spoiler



B (L' R2 F) //EO
(R' U') U2 //222
L D L' D' //223
F2 L' F2 //g6c (14)

sk: B U2 L D L' * D' F2 L' F2 U R F' R2 L
* L' U' L D2 L' U ** L D2
** B R2 B' L B R2 B' L'

sol: B U2 L D L2 U' L D2 L' U B R2 B' L B R2 B' D F2 L' F2 U R F' R2 L (26)



*2. *R' U' F L2 U' B2 D F2 L2 U' B2 F2 D U R D B U' R' D' L2 F' U' R' U' F


Spoiler



Backup skeleton

U R2 B R' //EO
(U B' D) //sq
(F2 U B2) //222
(R2 F' R2 F') //223
(B' D B2 R2 B') //sq+pairs
(D2 R2 D') //3c3e (22) - I thought it was 21 until I counted my final solution

sk: U R2 B R' D R2 * D2 B R2 B2 D' B F ** R2 F R2 B2 U' F2 D' B U'
* L2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 B D2
** B L2 B' R2 B L2 B' R2

sol: U R2 B R' D R2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 L2 B2 R2 B2 D' B2 F L2 B' R2 B L2 B' F R2 B2 U' F2 D' B U' (32)



*3. *R' U' F D F2 R2 B' D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 D2 F' R' D F2 R' D' B2 F L U R' U' F 


Spoiler



DNF


----------



## pjk (Apr 26, 2019)

*4x4*: 54.34, (53.28), 58.67, 1:02.57, (1:02.83)
Avg: 58.53

No warmups.


----------



## BradyCubes08 (Apr 26, 2019)

I got 3 fourth places, wow.
They were in Pyra, Skewb, and Multi-BLD.
But I got 2nd in Redi Cube!


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2019)

Results for week 17: Congratulations to OriginalUsername, ichcubegern, and cuberkid10!

*2x2x2*(165)
1.  1.62 Legomanz
2.  1.79 asacuber
3.  1.89 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  1.91 PlatonCuber
5.  1.93 DhruvA
6.  2.05 lejitcuber
6.  2.05 Richie72
8.  2.07 David ep
9.  2.08 Pixaler
10.  2.17 Luke Garrett
11.  2.30 turtwig
12.  2.31 Sean Hartman
13.  2.33 TipsterTrickster
14.  2.34 [email protected]
15.  2.46 ExultantCarn
16.  2.47 LowSkill
17.  2.54 thecubingwizard
18.  2.55 milo black
18.  2.55 Simon G
20.  2.59 Coneman
21.  2.62 Angry_Mob
22.  2.66 Ontricus
23.  2.67 2017LAMB06
24.  2.68 bennettstouder
25.  2.72 NathanaelCubes
26.  2.73 cuberkid10
27.  2.75 JakubDrobny
28.  2.76 MrKuba600
28.  2.76 AidanNoogie
28.  2.76 aaron paskow
31.  2.81 Liam Wadek
32.  2.91 DGCubes
33.  2.93 jancsi02
34.  2.94 JMHCubed
35.  2.95 YouCubing
36.  3.01 Cubeology
37.  3.02 G2013
38.  3.03 NewoMinx
38.  3.03 BradyCubes08
40.  3.05 Trig0n
41.  3.07 jason3141
42.  3.11 Color Cuber
43.  3.17 JoXCuber
44.  3.21 camcuber
45.  3.22 Connor Yungbluth
46.  3.30 MCuber
47.  3.34 2016LAIL01
48.  3.40 tJardigradHe
49.  3.42 luisrotzoll
50.  3.45 HawaiiLife745
51.  3.46 TeddyCubes
52.  3.49 trav1
53.  3.52 Rollercoasterben
54.  3.53 AdrianCubing
55.  3.54 skewber10
56.  3.71 sleipnir
56.  3.71 YoniStrass
56.  3.71 angry broom
56.  3.71 Zeke Mackay
60.  3.73 Cheng
61.  3.77 BradenTheMagician
61.  3.77 Allagos
63.  3.80 Underwatercuber
64.  3.82 Iconic cuber
65.  3.85 Coinman_
65.  3.85 The Cubing Fanatic
67.  3.86 RileyN23
67.  3.86 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
69.  3.89 riz3ndrr
69.  3.89 Antto Pitkänen
71.  3.90 wuque man
72.  3.91 Neb
72.  3.91 V.Kochergin
72.  3.91 DesertWolf
75.  3.92 ichcubegern
76.  3.95 speedcuber71
77.  4.06 Aleksandar Dukleski
78.  4.08 Sub1Hour
79.  4.09 Dylan Swarts
80.  4.10 fun at the joy
81.  4.12 Ayan2005
82.  4.20 ARandomCuber
83.  4.25 MartinN13
84.  4.26 gutte02
85.  4.28 João Vinicius
86.  4.30 Fred Lang
86.  4.30 xyzzy
88.  4.32 BiscutDNF
89.  4.39 Chris Van Der Brink
90.  4.46 Parke187
90.  4.46 Cooki348
92.  4.47 begiuli65
93.  4.53 colegemuth
94.  4.54 Bogdan
95.  4.57 OwenB
95.  4.57 Shadowjockey
97.  4.62 MattP98
98.  4.65 Alpha cuber
99.  4.77 The Blockhead
100.  4.81 swankfukinc
101.  4.83 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
102.  4.84 BleachedTurtle
103.  4.85 [email protected]
104.  4.89 John Benwell
105.  5.05 RandomPerson84
106.  5.07 tavery343
107.  5.10 sigalig
108.  5.11 lego303
109.  5.12 epride17
109.  5.12 Janav Gupta
109.  5.12 abunickabhi
112.  5.15 Immolated-Marmoset
113.  5.24 whatshisbucket
114.  5.25 Keenan Johnson
115.  5.26 [email protected]
116.  5.29 Schmizee
116.  5.29 Glomnipotent
118.  5.32 bacyril
119.  5.39 VIBE_ZT
120.  5.41 Axepick06
121.  5.48 Lvl9001Wizard
122.  5.49 vilkkuti25
123.  5.55 JJonesUK
124.  5.59 UnknownCanvas
125.  5.61 Infraredlizards
126.  5.64 SirVivor
127.  5.66 InlandEmpireCuber
128.  5.69 markdlei
129.  5.83 Billybong378
130.  5.84 m24816
131.  5.92 SpartanSailor
132.  6.13 topppits
132.  6.13 M O
134.  6.26 gabrielw
135.  6.32 theos
136.  6.33 keebruce
137.  6.44 dschieses
138.  6.59 a person
139.  6.64 kumato
140.  6.66 Pratyush Manas
141.  6.78 brad711
142.  6.82 redoxxy
143.  6.91 [email protected]
144.  7.10 Emir Yusuf
145.  7.18 yovliporat
146.  7.19 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
147.  7.20 Jaco Momberg
148.  7.45 NASCARDude25
149.  7.49 iLarryTheOneLung
150.  7.72 Mike Hughey
151.  8.28 Petri Krzywacki
152.  8.60 PingPongCuber
153.  8.62 filipemtx
154.  8.77 [email protected]
155.  8.95 jjnuech333
156.  9.44 Jonasrox09
157.  10.25 freshcuber.de
158.  10.51 One Wheel
159.  10.84 Cubing5life
160.  13.15 MatsBergsten
161.  13.79 2019DWYE01
162.  13.86 Jacck
163.  24.24 memer
164.  31.31 klayklaycubing5
165.  34.68 JQubed


*3x3x3*(191)
1.  7.07 lejitcuber
2.  7.85 Luke Garrett
3.  8.09 Simon G


Spoiler



4.  8.13 Jonah Jarvis
5.  8.55 cuberkid10
6.  8.60 Pixaler
7.  8.76 speedcuber71
8.  8.79 David ep
8.  8.79 OriginalUsername
10.  8.83 AidanNoogie
10.  8.83 jancsi02
12.  8.86 mihnea3000
13.  8.87 Sean Hartman
14.  8.94 Andrew_Douzenis
15.  9.01 RileyN23
16.  9.14 tJardigradHe
17.  9.23 JakubDrobny
18.  9.33 thecubingwizard
18.  9.33 NewoMinx
20.  9.37 ichcubegern
21.  9.42 Richie72
22.  9.47 sleipnir
23.  9.54 ExultantCarn
24.  9.65 MrKuba600
25.  9.67 turtwig
26.  9.74 PokeCubes
27.  9.83 asacuber
28.  9.84 Aleksandar Dukleski
29.  9.91 wuque man
30.  9.92 HawaiiLife745
31.  9.96 YoniStrass
32.  10.00 Marcus Siu
33.  10.01 milo black
34.  10.06 CubicPickle
35.  10.14 YouCubing
36.  10.19 AdrianCubing
36.  10.19 Zeke Mackay
38.  10.21 Keenan Johnson
39.  10.22 Ontricus
40.  10.24 Shadowjockey
41.  10.28 LowSkill
42.  10.35 abunickabhi
43.  10.38 DhruvA
44.  10.39 2017LAMB06
45.  10.57 Allagos
46.  10.63 [email protected]
46.  10.63 riz3ndrr
48.  10.73 aaron paskow
49.  10.75 BradyCubes08
50.  10.87 DGCubes
51.  10.92 Toothcraver55
51.  10.92 G2013
53.  10.96 [email protected]
54.  10.99 MCuber
55.  11.01 gutte02
55.  11.01 Torch
57.  11.03 BradenTheMagician
58.  11.06 2016LAIL01
59.  11.07 Cheng
59.  11.07 BiscutDNF
61.  11.09 JoXCuber
62.  11.22 Cooki348
63.  11.29 trav1
64.  11.43 Cubeology
65.  11.50 ARandomCuber
66.  11.63 obelisk477
67.  11.66 Connor Yungbluth
68.  11.74 OwenB
69.  11.90 Fred Lang
70.  12.01 NathanaelCubes
71.  12.12 skewber10
72.  12.17 sigalig
73.  12.24 RandomPerson84
74.  12.25 JMHCubed
75.  12.32 Coinman_
76.  12.71 TeddyCubes
77.  12.76 Neb
78.  12.88 Chris Van Der Brink
79.  12.91 Liam Wadek
80.  12.94 Angry_Mob
81.  12.95 V.Kochergin
82.  13.04 whatshisbucket
83.  13.05 MattP98
84.  13.16 Underwatercuber
85.  13.19 SirVivor
86.  13.31 Coneman
86.  13.31 20luky3
88.  13.48 fun at the joy
89.  13.56 SpeedCubeReview
90.  13.64 Trexrush1
91.  13.68 NoProblemCubing
92.  13.76 Rollercoasterben
93.  13.78 TheNoobCuber
94.  13.91 Trig0n
94.  13.91 xyzzy
96.  13.98 gabrielw
97.  14.02 Dylan Swarts
97.  14.02 Alpha cuber
99.  14.03 The Cubing Fanatic
100.  14.05 brad711
101.  14.06 m24816
102.  14.12 luisrotzoll
103.  14.31 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
104.  14.35 Ayan2005
105.  14.48 MartinN13
106.  14.53 Glomnipotent
107.  14.61 Last Layer King
108.  14.76 SM cubing
109.  14.84 bacyril
110.  14.93 Awesomely Fast Cuber
111.  14.96 The Blockhead
112.  15.06 mande
113.  15.22 bennettstouder
114.  15.47 Iconic cuber
115.  15.52 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
116.  15.55 João Vinicius
117.  15.62 Parke187
118.  15.70 Antto Pitkänen
119.  15.72 SnappyCuber
120.  15.74 epride17
121.  15.78 topppits
122.  15.82 JJonesUK
123.  16.39 swankfukinc
124.  16.60 filipemtx
125.  16.77 DesertWolf
126.  16.82 steve1329
127.  16.91 colegemuth
128.  17.00 bgcatfan
129.  17.12 Infraredlizards
130.  17.24 Caleb Arnette
131.  17.26 [email protected]
132.  17.30 Schmizee
133.  17.37 BleachedTurtle
134.  17.59 M O
135.  17.69 Jaco Momberg
136.  17.76 yovliporat
137.  18.04 minnow
138.  18.18 kumato
139.  18.30 Aman Kamath
140.  18.63 Axepick06
141.  18.78 tavery343
142.  18.96 Petri Krzywacki
143.  19.04 InlandEmpireCuber
144.  19.23 revaldoah
145.  19.25 Mike Hughey
146.  19.30 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
147.  19.35 dnguyen2204
148.  19.61 xbrandationx
149.  19.82 VIBE_ZT
150.  19.87 Lvl9001Wizard
151.  19.97 John Benwell
152.  20.00 redoxxy
153.  20.67 nguyenngocan
154.  21.12 lego303
155.  21.13 vilkkuti25
156.  21.21 five_yodas
157.  21.49 [email protected]
158.  21.67 SpartanSailor
159.  22.25 Lux
160.  22.48 Cubing5life
161.  22.56 Immolated-Marmoset
162.  22.66 Bubbagrub
163.  22.71 angry broom
164.  23.07 UnknownCanvas
165.  23.52 theos
166.  23.77 dschieses
167.  23.84 Billybong378
168.  23.85 Janav Gupta
169.  24.41 Pratyush Manas
170.  24.58 [email protected]
171.  24.75 markdlei
172.  26.06 a person
173.  26.40 RyuKagamine
174.  27.37 freshcuber.de
175.  27.81 PingPongCuber
176.  28.27 One Wheel
177.  28.60 NASCARDude25
178.  29.89 2019DWYE01
179.  30.07 keebruce
180.  31.83 iLarryTheOneLung
181.  32.27 Jonasrox09
182.  36.00 lesliesampson
183.  36.99 jjnuech333
184.  39.55 Jacck
185.  39.85 Sanguine
186.  42.19 MatsBergsten
187.  42.80 memer
188.  52.05 GWCuber
189.  54.17 klayklaycubing5
190.  58.15 Artemissimo
191.  2:02.57 thor1


*4x4x4*(117)
1.  32.95 jancsi02
2.  33.22 cuberkid10
3.  34.39 thecubingwizard


Spoiler



4.  35.97 ichcubegern
5.  36.43 tJardigradHe
6.  36.64 Simon G
7.  36.91 Sean Hartman
8.  37.28 G2013
9.  37.62 JoXCuber
10.  37.87 Shadowjockey
11.  38.04 MrKuba600
12.  38.58 OriginalUsername
13.  38.70 MCuber
14.  39.00 Cheng
15.  40.58 Keenan Johnson
16.  41.28 RileyN23
17.  41.52 Allagos
18.  41.74 turtwig
19.  41.92 abunickabhi
20.  42.23 AidanNoogie
21.  42.34 HawaiiLife745
22.  42.52 gutte02
23.  42.60 BradenTheMagician
24.  42.71 NewoMinx
25.  42.77 Pixaler
26.  43.32 [email protected]
27.  43.40 DGCubes
28.  43.45 JakubDrobny
29.  43.63 Torch
30.  43.89 Cubeology
31.  44.66 Ontricus
32.  44.86 milo black
33.  44.89 2017LAMB06
34.  44.91 CubicPickle
35.  44.96 sigalig
36.  45.32 2016LAIL01
37.  45.67 Luke Garrett
38.  46.65 sleipnir
39.  46.79 Coinman_
40.  47.05 Cooki348
41.  47.37 trav1
42.  47.42 20luky3
43.  47.44 xyzzy
44.  48.69 RandomPerson84
45.  48.87 João Vinicius
46.  49.48 Neb
47.  49.55 YouCubing
48.  49.63 colegemuth
49.  50.21 aaron paskow
50.  50.27 AdrianCubing
51.  50.78 BiscutDNF
52.  51.67 bacyril
53.  51.89 Aleksandar Dukleski
54.  51.93 Fred Lang
55.  52.34 fun at the joy
56.  52.60 V.Kochergin
57.  53.33 Glomnipotent
58.  53.67 m24816
59.  53.83 Coneman
60.  54.14 Trexrush1
61.  54.41 riz3ndrr
62.  54.67 Dylan Swarts
63.  55.14 TeddyCubes
64.  55.37 skewber10
65.  55.71 Connor Yungbluth
66.  56.84 BradyCubes08
67.  56.95 SirVivor
68.  57.53 TheNoobCuber
69.  57.56 Liam Wadek
70.  57.61 swankfukinc
71.  57.73 elimescube
72.  58.37 MattP98
73.  58.44 topppits
74.  58.53 pjk
75.  59.39 JJonesUK
76.  59.45 redoxxy
77.  59.75 whatshisbucket
78.  1:01.17 brad711
79.  1:01.55 John Benwell
80.  1:02.26 epride17
81.  1:02.43 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
82.  1:03.09 OwenB
83.  1:04.09 tavery343
84.  1:04.19 UnknownCanvas
85.  1:04.51 Trig0n
86.  1:06.79 Rollercoasterben
87.  1:07.98 Antto Pitkänen
87.  1:07.98 gabrielw
89.  1:10.11 M O
90.  1:10.24 lego303
91.  1:10.59 bennettstouder
92.  1:11.06 SpartanSailor
93.  1:11.27 BleachedTurtle
94.  1:12.60 VIBE_ZT
95.  1:12.65 Petri Krzywacki
96.  1:13.71 kumato
97.  1:14.94 Iconic cuber
98.  1:20.57 One Wheel
99.  1:20.85 InlandEmpireCuber
100.  1:21.02 luisrotzoll
101.  1:21.89 Mike Hughey
102.  1:22.51 mande
103.  1:24.58 Infraredlizards
104.  1:27.90 theos
105.  1:32.29 RyuKagamine
106.  1:33.07 Parke187
107.  1:33.76 [email protected]
108.  1:37.80 Awesomely Fast Cuber
109.  1:42.33 Schmizee
110.  1:48.19 markdlei
111.  1:49.33 Jacck
112.  1:49.48 PingPongCuber
113.  1:56.08 freshcuber.de
114.  1:58.24 2019DWYE01
115.  1:58.95 Billybong378
116.  2:05.49 MatsBergsten
117.  DNF dschieses


*5x5x5*(80)
1.  54.29 lejitcuber
2.  1:00.39 jancsi02
3.  1:03.52 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1:05.36 thecubingwizard
5.  1:07.00 Shadowjockey
6.  1:09.51 ichcubegern
7.  1:10.68 AidanNoogie
8.  1:14.76 OriginalUsername
9.  1:17.36 HawaiiLife745
10.  1:17.42 Torch
11.  1:17.50 JoXCuber
12.  1:18.20 NewoMinx
13.  1:18.47 DGCubes
14.  1:18.88 Cheng
15.  1:19.17 speedcuber71
16.  1:20.51 MrKuba600
17.  1:22.53 abunickabhi
18.  1:22.95 sigalig
19.  1:23.73 MCuber
20.  1:24.54 JakubDrobny
21.  1:26.23 milo black
22.  1:26.25 Cubeology
23.  1:27.71 trav1
24.  1:28.27 YoniStrass
25.  1:28.47 colegemuth
26.  1:29.63 Coinman_
27.  1:29.68 camcuber
28.  1:30.11 Keenan Johnson
29.  1:32.95 Pixaler
30.  1:33.40 Ontricus
31.  1:34.55 João Vinicius
32.  1:35.13 xyzzy
33.  1:35.20 [email protected]
34.  1:35.75 m24816
35.  1:36.50 BradyCubes08
36.  1:37.19 bacyril
37.  1:38.19 Dylan Swarts
38.  1:38.83 fun at the joy
39.  1:44.00 swankfukinc
40.  1:44.65 epride17
41.  1:45.90 2016LAIL01
42.  1:46.54 Glomnipotent
43.  1:46.98 whatshisbucket
44.  1:48.56 V.Kochergin
45.  1:48.74 Connor Yungbluth
46.  1:49.30 BleachedTurtle
47.  1:49.44 sleipnir
48.  1:50.61 SirVivor
49.  1:53.60 brad711
50.  1:58.77 Liam Wadek
51.  1:59.94 riz3ndrr
52.  2:04.80 Toothcraver55
53.  2:07.90 redoxxy
54.  2:08.64 Cooki348
55.  2:11.02 Infraredlizards
56.  2:13.29 kumato
57.  2:15.08 OwenB
58.  2:15.59 John Benwell
59.  2:18.11 One Wheel
60.  2:18.74 bennettstouder
61.  2:19.89 topppits
62.  2:20.03 Rollercoasterben
63.  2:20.74 VIBE_ZT
64.  2:21.10 RandomPerson84
65.  2:27.69 theos
66.  2:34.69 InlandEmpireCuber
67.  2:41.08 Petri Krzywacki
68.  2:42.86 hotufos
69.  2:48.64 gabrielw
70.  2:49.24 Iconic cuber
71.  2:50.11 M O
72.  2:55.01 Lvl9001Wizard
73.  3:08.63 Jacck
74.  3:10.26 tavery343
75.  3:21.28 dschieses
76.  3:30.01 a person
77.  3:53.50 MatsBergsten
78.  3:55.28 freshcuber.de
79.  DNF MartinN13
79.  DNF UnknownCanvas


*6x6x6*(34)
1.  1:55.87 ichcubegern
2.  2:00.79 cuberkid10
3.  2:03.40 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  2:08.11 thecubingwizard
5.  2:14.43 NewoMinx
6.  2:19.64 OriginalUsername
7.  2:21.29 Torch
8.  2:27.84 xyzzy
9.  2:36.56 HawaiiLife745
10.  2:39.01 Keroma12
11.  2:40.49 leudcfa
12.  2:44.51 trav1
13.  2:44.61 DGCubes
14.  2:44.72 sigalig
15.  2:46.72 bacyril
16.  2:48.31 YouCubing
17.  2:51.54 colegemuth
18.  3:00.96 Cubeology
19.  3:12.83 Keenan Johnson
20.  3:19.38 epride17
21.  3:24.84 m24816
22.  3:36.17 swankfukinc
23.  3:44.56 BleachedTurtle
24.  3:45.07 Liam Wadek
25.  3:45.87 fun at the joy
26.  3:51.04 MCuber
27.  3:55.97 SirVivor
28.  3:59.09 whatshisbucket
29.  4:09.84 John Benwell
30.  4:21.71 One Wheel
31.  4:29.73 MartinN13
32.  4:38.13 topppits
33.  DNF Pixaler
33.  DNF Zeke Mackay


*7x7x7*(22)
1.  2:49.76 ichcubegern
2.  3:05.73 Shadowjockey
3.  3:17.89 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  3:26.83 xyzzy
5.  3:36.07 NewoMinx
6.  3:48.66 OriginalUsername
7.  3:58.36 DGCubes
8.  4:00.70 bacyril
9.  4:04.67 MCuber
10.  4:16.72 trav1
11.  4:18.67 sigalig
12.  4:19.20 leudcfa
13.  4:29.42 CubicPickle
14.  4:50.88 BleachedTurtle
15.  4:52.08 swankfukinc
16.  5:06.22 Cubeology
17.  5:30.20 m24816
18.  6:07.97 Liam Wadek
19.  6:34.30 RyuKagamine
20.  6:38.78 fun at the joy
21.  6:47.82 One Wheel
22.  7:22.33 topppits


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(67)
1.  4.89 asacuber
2.  5.12 TipsterTrickster
3.  5.24 Angry_Mob


Spoiler



4.  5.28 PlatonCuber
5.  5.82 LowSkill
6.  5.83 aaron paskow
7.  6.23 OriginalUsername
8.  7.24 JoXCuber
9.  7.81 ExultantCarn
10.  8.27 MartinN13
11.  8.51 JakubDrobny
12.  9.05 ichcubegern
13.  9.32 NathanaelCubes
14.  10.02 2017LAMB06
15.  10.26 Sean Hartman
16.  10.42 cuberkid10
17.  10.98 turtwig
18.  12.03 BradyCubes08
19.  12.88 abunickabhi
20.  13.17 NewoMinx
21.  14.77 G2013
22.  17.89 S.S.STAR
23.  18.05 Last Layer King
24.  19.74 Ontricus
25.  21.38 Connor Yungbluth
26.  24.10 Dylan Swarts
27.  24.42 2016LAIL01
28.  24.53 Coneman
29.  25.00 Rollercoasterben
30.  26.56 Mike Hughey
31.  28.48 MatsBergsten
32.  30.32 Aleksandar Dukleski
33.  30.63 BiscutDNF
34.  30.75 Allagos
35.  31.78 Glomnipotent
36.  33.46 m24816
37.  34.51 skewber10
38.  34.93 John Benwell
39.  35.77 fun at the joy
40.  36.51 RandomPerson84
41.  36.75 Lvl9001Wizard
42.  36.97 MattP98
43.  37.92 Axepick06
44.  38.09 whatshisbucket
45.  38.64 HawaiiLife745
46.  40.85 riz3ndrr
47.  41.12 Jacck
48.  41.81 Cooki348
49.  48.47 BleachedTurtle
50.  48.54 M O
51.  56.50 [email protected]
52.  56.88 Immolated-Marmoset
53.  57.81 Alpha cuber
54.  1:00.63 Fred Lang
55.  1:03.64 The Cubing Fanatic
56.  1:05.68 tavery343
57.  1:12.63 Bogdan
58.  1:14.60 epride17
59.  1:15.03 vilkkuti25
60.  1:16.83 MCuber
61.  1:30.99 OwenB
62.  1:33.44 iLarryTheOneLung
63.  1:47.39 theos
64.  1:54.74 Toothcraver55
65.  DNF Shadowjockey
65.  DNF Billybong378
65.  DNF Trig0n


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(57)
1.  18.06 nguyenngocan
2.  22.01 sigalig
3.  25.77 abunickabhi


Spoiler



4.  33.04 redoxxy
5.  35.98 Sean Hartman
6.  37.44 Keroma12
7.  43.44 Keenan Johnson
8.  46.96 S.S.STAR
9.  50.43 Last Layer King
10.  50.88 Connor Yungbluth
11.  59.82 BiscutDNF
12.  1:05.95 NathanaelCubes
13.  1:14.77 Glomnipotent
14.  1:14.84 leudcfa
15.  1:17.89 topppits
16.  1:18.23 Torch
17.  1:18.56 steve1329
18.  1:21.62 Underwatercuber
19.  1:24.86 2017LAMB06
20.  1:25.63 MattP98
21.  1:29.76 mande
22.  1:30.70 ichcubegern
23.  1:32.96 Mike Hughey
24.  1:33.65 DesertWolf
25.  1:36.15 m24816
26.  1:37.79 BradenTheMagician
27.  1:46.14 whatshisbucket
28.  1:46.86 elimescube
29.  2:00.83 JakubDrobny
30.  2:06.66 M O
31.  2:14.51 2016LAIL01
32.  2:15.54 Cooki348
33.  2:19.64 MatsBergsten
34.  2:23.12 Lvl9001Wizard
35.  2:27.11 Dylan Swarts
36.  2:53.35 BradyCubes08
37.  3:03.26 Alpha cuber
38.  3:10.78 Jacck
39.  3:29.64 Jaco Momberg
40.  3:41.49 MCuber
41.  4:33.70 lesliesampson
42.  4:43.17 RyuKagamine
43.  6:17.09 theos
44.  6:33.71 One Wheel
45.  6:37.54 vilkkuti25
46.  DNF Cheng
46.  DNF Shadowjockey
46.  DNF G2013
46.  DNF BleachedTurtle
46.  DNF OwenB
46.  DNF fun at the joy
46.  DNF NewoMinx
46.  DNF Rollercoasterben
46.  DNF skewber10
46.  DNF dschieses
46.  DNF brad711
46.  DNF YoniStrass


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(15)
1.  2:00.98 sigalig
2.  6:39.65 Dylan Swarts
3.  7:00.81 Sean Hartman


Spoiler



4.  7:57.31 MatsBergsten
5.  10:42.90 Jacck
6.  13:46.51 mande
7.  15:57.30 brad711
8.  16:13.41 DesertWolf
9.  DNF S.S.STAR
9.  DNF G2013
9.  DNF Shadowjockey
9.  DNF Connor Yungbluth
9.  DNF Kerry_Creech
9.  DNF MattP98
9.  DNF Last Layer King


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)
1.  3:41.26 sigalig
2.  10:27.73 abunickabhi
3.  16:32.50 Jacck


Spoiler



4.  16:56.83 Sean Hartman
5.  45:09.66 brad711
6.  DNF G2013
6.  DNF mande
6.  DNF MatsBergsten
6.  DNF Keroma12
6.  DNF Mike Hughey


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(2)
1.  DNF MatsBergsten
1.  DNF Jacck

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(1)
1.  DNF Caleb Arnette

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(19)
1.  52/60 60:00 sigalig
2.  19/25 60:00 Keroma12
3.  12/12 56:45 Last Layer King


Spoiler



4.  11/13 58:59 Sean Hartman
5.  4/4 29:57 BradyCubes08
6.  4/5 17:03 MatsBergsten
7.  5/7 37:24 DesertWolf
8.  2/2 7:09 Lvl9001Wizard
9.  2/2 7:25 Cooki348
10.  3/4 10:38 S.S.STAR
11.  4/6 27:07 Jacck
12.  6/10 47:58 Dylan Swarts
13.  2/3 14:38 Caleb Arnette
14.  3/6 43:26 2017LAMB06
15.  1/2 2:06 abunickabhi
15.  1/2 13:16 Alpha cuber
15.  1/2 13:44 MCuber
15.  0/2  fun at the joy
15.  2/10 58:18 Shadowjockey


*3x3x3 one-handed*(116)
1.  13.55 Elo13
2.  13.99 Pixaler
3.  14.23 jancsi02


Spoiler



4.  15.04 2017LAMB06
5.  15.18 Luke Garrett
6.  15.33 OriginalUsername
7.  15.47 2016LAIL01
8.  15.54 thecubingwizard
9.  15.63 ichcubegern
10.  15.84 Sean Hartman
11.  15.87 turtwig
12.  15.96 GenTheThief
13.  16.65 AdrianCubing
14.  16.74 tJardigradHe
14.  16.74 cuberkid10
16.  16.76 milo black
17.  17.06 asacuber
18.  17.20 mihnea3000
19.  17.50 sleipnir
20.  17.92 Torch
21.  18.19 AidanNoogie
22.  18.26 BradyCubes08
23.  18.33 BradenTheMagician
24.  18.41 YoniStrass
25.  18.81 NathanaelCubes
26.  19.00 DhruvA
27.  19.06 [email protected]
28.  19.08 HawaiiLife745
29.  19.11 Cheng
30.  19.21 JoXCuber
31.  19.22 riz3ndrr
32.  19.24 ARandomCuber
33.  19.34 Allagos
34.  19.40 abunickabhi
35.  19.59 camcuber
36.  19.67 YouCubing
37.  19.77 DGCubes
38.  19.99 JakubDrobny
39.  20.39 OwenB
40.  20.48 RandomPerson84
41.  20.57 NewoMinx
42.  20.87 Ontricus
43.  20.92 Shadowjockey
44.  21.25 MrKuba600
45.  21.66 Aleksandar Dukleski
46.  21.84 aaron paskow
47.  21.86 ExultantCarn
48.  22.63 speedcuber71
49.  23.22 MartinN13
50.  23.25 João Vinicius
51.  23.35 xyzzy
52.  23.57 Angry_Mob
53.  23.69 yovliporat
54.  23.88 Cubeology
55.  23.89 SirVivor
56.  24.10 skewber10
57.  24.57 Connor Yungbluth
58.  24.85 Glomnipotent
59.  25.41 Trig0n
60.  26.01 Liam Wadek
61.  26.12 redoxxy
62.  26.26 m24816
63.  26.38 V.Kochergin
64.  26.73 TeddyCubes
65.  26.74 Neb
66.  26.94 Cooki348
67.  27.09 Keenan Johnson
68.  28.35 MattP98
69.  28.64 TheNoobCuber
70.  28.66 trav1
71.  28.69 epride17
72.  29.20 swankfukinc
73.  30.17 Richie72
74.  30.22 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
75.  30.55 brad711
76.  30.68 Underwatercuber
77.  30.83 fun at the joy
78.  31.18 Antto Pitkänen
79.  31.95 Coneman
80.  32.86 Parke187
81.  33.76 bennettstouder
82.  33.99 tavery343
83.  34.21 John Benwell
84.  34.60 bacyril
85.  35.02 Rollercoasterben
86.  35.48 Axepick06
87.  36.26 Schmizee
88.  36.64 InlandEmpireCuber
89.  36.73 lego303
90.  37.22 revaldoah
91.  37.79 Mike Hughey
92.  38.41 gabrielw
93.  38.80 VIBE_ZT
94.  38.82 mande
95.  41.22 BleachedTurtle
96.  42.04 whatshisbucket
97.  42.13 freshcuber.de
98.  43.28 Petri Krzywacki
99.  45.83 [email protected]
100.  46.44 [email protected]
101.  47.18 Infraredlizards
102.  47.42 bgcatfan
103.  47.91 luisrotzoll
104.  49.24 One Wheel
105.  53.86 Cubing5life
106.  54.53 M O
107.  56.49 The Cubing Fanatic
108.  59.67 [email protected]
109.  1:00.11 Jacck
110.  1:08.44 Lvl9001Wizard
111.  1:10.24 Billybong378
112.  1:16.99 Janav Gupta
113.  1:28.60 theos
114.  1:41.42 jjnuech333
115.  1:57.72 MJCuber05
116.  DNF MCuber


*3x3x3 With feet*(19)
1.  31.74 tJardigradHe
2.  35.06 JoXCuber
3.  37.78 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  38.31 Torch
5.  44.56 HawaiiLife745
6.  46.23 Luke Garrett
7.  52.34 MartinN13
8.  52.41 V.Kochergin
9.  53.11 DesertWolf
10.  53.96 Sean Hartman
11.  54.42 BradenTheMagician
12.  59.85 Shadowjockey
13.  1:34.81 Caleb Arnette
14.  1:40.67 One Wheel
15.  1:46.03 ichcubegern
16.  1:54.56 fun at the joy
17.  2:20.13 MCuber
18.  3:07.61 Liam Wadek
19.  5:23.60 Toothcraver55


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(17)
1.  30.24 ichcubegern
2.  38.87 speedcuber71
3.  42.85 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  44.90 jason3141
5.  49.60 BradyCubes08
6.  51.11 DGCubes
7.  51.26 G2013
8.  56.93 JoXCuber
9.  1:05.15 MCuber
10.  1:06.26 whatshisbucket
11.  1:10.27 m24816
12.  1:19.25 JakubDrobny
13.  1:27.38 Liam Wadek
14.  1:42.08 theos
15.  5:13.22 Rollercoasterben
16.  DNF nguyenngocan
16.  DNF fun at the joy


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(29)
1.  24.67 (26, 20, 28) Tommy Kiprillis
2.  26.33 (26, 25, 28) Underwatercuber
3.  27.67 (26, 28, 29) Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  29.00 (33, 27, 27) xyzzy
5.  29.33 (32, 31, 25) asacuber
6.  30.00 (30, 31, 29) Theo Leinad
7.  32.33 (37, 29, 31) Cheng
8.  34.33 (41, 29, 33) Bogdan
9.  35.67 (35, 36, 36) Mike Hughey
10.  36.67 (37, 35, 38) Ontricus
11.  37.33 (34, 37, 41) Sean Hartman
12.  41.00 (53, 38, 32) brad711
13.  47.33 (55, 42, 45) NewoMinx
14.  50.67 (44, 56, 52) NoProblemCubing
15.  DNF (26, DNS, DNS) TheodorNordstrand
15.  DNF (26, 32, DNF) CyanSandwich
15.  DNF (27, DNS, DNS) TheDubDubJr
15.  DNF (28, DNS, DNS) G2013
15.  DNF (DNF, 28, 36) Jacck
15.  DNF (DNF, DNF, 30) speedcuber71
15.  DNF (33, 36, DNS) dat1asiandude
15.  DNF (DNF, 37, 36) MCuber
15.  DNF (41, DNS, DNS) Kerry_Creech
15.  DNF (45, DNS, DNS) Trig0n
15.  DNF (48, DNS, DNS) Connor Yungbluth
15.  DNF (64, 55, DNF) Color Cuber
15.  DNF (59, DNS, DNS) Cooki348
15.  DNF (DNF, 68, DNF) S.S.STAR
15.  DNF (DNF, DNS, DNS) luisrotzoll


*2-3-4 Relay*(73)
1.  40.30 cuberkid10
2.  46.24 tJardigradHe
3.  48.22 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  50.72 JakubDrobny
5.  51.45 MrKuba600
6.  51.61 ichcubegern
7.  51.93 turtwig
8.  52.81 JoXCuber
9.  53.63 NewoMinx
10.  55.33 Luke Garrett
11.  55.40 2016LAIL01
12.  55.69 DGCubes
13.  56.14 Shadowjockey
14.  57.83 HawaiiLife745
15.  58.14 camcuber
16.  58.15 Cheng
17.  59.22 Ontricus
18.  59.81 lego303
19.  1:02.56 BradyCubes08
19.  1:02.56 milo black
21.  1:04.00 MCuber
22.  1:04.04 Connor Yungbluth
23.  1:04.38 aaron paskow
24.  1:05.63 Aleksandar Dukleski
25.  1:06.35 sleipnir
26.  1:06.81 abunickabhi
27.  1:06.96 Cooki348
28.  1:07.38 trav1
29.  1:09.73 fun at the joy
30.  1:10.09 colegemuth
31.  1:10.29 Liam Wadek
32.  1:10.32 Cubeology
33.  1:10.81 YouCubing
34.  1:11.08 Allagos
35.  1:11.09 riz3ndrr
36.  1:13.24 V.Kochergin
37.  1:14.26 TeddyCubes
38.  1:15.67 RandomPerson84
39.  1:16.65 OwenB
40.  1:17.19 m24816
41.  1:17.48 John Benwell
42.  1:18.16 SirVivor
43.  1:18.57 epride17
44.  1:19.10 bacyril
45.  1:20.90 redoxxy
46.  1:22.38 swankfukinc
47.  1:23.53 whatshisbucket
48.  1:25.02 tavery343
49.  1:25.33 Rollercoasterben
50.  1:26.01 brad711
51.  1:31.33 M O
52.  1:31.78 Trig0n
53.  1:38.16 InlandEmpireCuber
54.  1:40.00 BleachedTurtle
55.  1:41.98 kumato
56.  1:44.68 luisrotzoll
57.  1:49.93 Infraredlizards
58.  1:52.93 bennettstouder
59.  1:53.23 One Wheel
60.  1:54.47 Petri Krzywacki
61.  1:58.16 Schmizee
62.  1:59.26 theos
63.  2:01.72 [email protected]
64.  2:12.40 Lvl9001Wizard
65.  2:23.47 markdlei
66.  2:29.01 2019DWYE01
67.  2:32.12 Axepick06
68.  2:37.82 a person
69.  2:41.96 freshcuber.de
70.  2:51.88 Billybong378
71.  2:54.14 keebruce
72.  3:05.48 Jacck
73.  3:30.36 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(48)
1.  1:49.32 cuberkid10
2.  2:04.16 tJardigradHe
3.  2:08.85 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  2:16.16 Shadowjockey
5.  2:16.42 turtwig
6.  2:19.20 JoXCuber
7.  2:19.51 NewoMinx
8.  2:20.18 OriginalUsername
9.  2:22.40 Cheng
10.  2:22.76 JakubDrobny
11.  2:24.69 MCuber
12.  2:32.28 HawaiiLife745
13.  2:35.22 DGCubes
14.  2:45.23 2016LAIL01
15.  2:47.45 Cubeology
16.  2:48.44 fun at the joy
17.  2:48.60 trav1
18.  2:56.98 Allagos
19.  2:57.96 m24816
20.  2:58.22 bacyril
21.  2:58.86 BradyCubes08
22.  2:59.09 riz3ndrr
23.  3:01.43 YouCubing
24.  3:03.65 swankfukinc
25.  3:04.02 colegemuth
26.  3:08.21 Connor Yungbluth
27.  3:17.47 V.Kochergin
28.  3:27.01 Liam Wadek
29.  3:31.72 Cooki348
30.  3:32.72 epride17
31.  3:33.54 whatshisbucket
32.  3:33.72 OwenB
33.  3:41.96 Rollercoasterben
34.  3:44.95 BleachedTurtle
35.  3:53.09 TeddyCubes
36.  3:54.60 RandomPerson84
37.  4:06.71 Infraredlizards
38.  4:06.96 tavery343
39.  4:15.10 M O
40.  4:42.08 One Wheel
41.  4:53.38 Lvl9001Wizard
42.  5:02.06 Iconic cuber
43.  5:37.63 theos
44.  6:15.09 freshcuber.de
45.  6:51.87 Jacck
46.  7:34.95 MatsBergsten
47.  8:11.16 2019DWYE01
48.  9:22.88 keebruce


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(21)
1.  4:11.59 cuberkid10
2.  4:16.19 Shadowjockey
3.  4:22.31 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:44.38 NewoMinx
5.  5:07.49 OriginalUsername
6.  5:16.61 DGCubes
7.  5:22.48 Cubeology
8.  5:54.31 swankfukinc
9.  5:59.61 bacyril
10.  6:31.21 riz3ndrr
11.  6:32.11 epride17
12.  6:34.46 m24816
13.  6:52.84 fun at the joy
14.  7:14.99 Liam Wadek
15.  7:53.41 whatshisbucket
16.  8:54.24 theos
17.  9:50.64 One Wheel
18.  11:55.12 Jacck
19.  14:11.80 freshcuber.de
20.  18:42.78 keebruce
21.  DNF MCuber


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(18)
1.  7:11.49 cuberkid10
2.  7:29.08 Shadowjockey
3.  7:41.76 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  8:19.94 NewoMinx
5.  8:45.45 HawaiiLife745
6.  8:58.59 OriginalUsername
7.  9:18.82 DGCubes
8.  9:33.33 MCuber
9.  9:39.31 bacyril
10.  10:36.54 Cubeology
11.  11:22.18 m24816
12.  11:35.88 swankfukinc
13.  12:12.92 epride17
14.  12:59.88 Liam Wadek
15.  13:09.46 fun at the joy
16.  14:51.03 One Wheel
17.  16:17.92 riz3ndrr
18.  16:57.01 theos


*Clock*(45)
1.  5.51 TipsterTrickster
2.  6.25 ARandomCuber
3.  7.33 MattP98


Spoiler



4.  7.57 MartinN13
5.  7.60 YouCubing
6.  7.92 AdrianCubing
7.  8.46 JoXCuber
8.  8.56 Rollercoasterben
9.  8.63 cuberkid10
10.  8.95 Sean Hartman
11.  9.26 MCuber
12.  9.49 redoxxy
13.  9.81 Cubeology
14.  10.40 Immolated-Marmoset
15.  10.49 trav1
16.  10.65 Luke Garrett
17.  10.90 BradenTheMagician
18.  11.18 DesertWolf
19.  11.51 G2013
20.  11.60 tJardigradHe
21.  12.23 NewoMinx
22.  12.24 Shadowjockey
23.  12.96 OriginalUsername
24.  13.61 DGCubes
25.  13.67 RyuKagamine
26.  14.14 Liam Wadek
27.  14.51 Parke187
28.  14.82 JakubDrobny
28.  14.82 bacyril
30.  14.88 elimescube
31.  15.24 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
32.  15.54 NathanaelCubes
33.  15.64 VIBE_ZT
34.  15.82 Neb
35.  16.22 ichcubegern
36.  17.25 swankfukinc
37.  18.99 freshcuber.de
38.  19.57 leudcfa
39.  24.49 Trig0n
40.  28.16 TeddyCubes
41.  28.40 2019DWYE01
42.  32.02 revaldoah
43.  36.62 fun at the joy
44.  42.42 One Wheel
45.  DNF InlandEmpireCuber


*Megaminx*(56)
1.  46.85 AidanNoogie
2.  50.17 thecubingwizard
3.  54.62 NewoMinx


Spoiler



4.  55.96 whatshisbucket
5.  58.39 tJardigradHe
6.  59.86 MCuber
7.  1:00.50 Sean Hartman
8.  1:00.60 ichcubegern
9.  1:01.40 cuberkid10
10.  1:06.74 DGCubes
11.  1:07.54 trav1
12.  1:07.90 MrKuba600
13.  1:10.59 G2013
14.  1:11.26 OriginalUsername
15.  1:12.43 Luke Garrett
16.  1:12.72 JoXCuber
17.  1:12.91 HawaiiLife745
18.  1:13.38 BradenTheMagician
19.  1:15.07 V.Kochergin
20.  1:15.57 Shadowjockey
21.  1:20.53 Cubeology
22.  1:20.82 [email protected]
23.  1:20.98 2016LAIL01
24.  1:24.10 Cooki348
25.  1:28.38 Legomanz
26.  1:28.59 Coneman
27.  1:29.12 bacyril
28.  1:32.22 swankfukinc
29.  1:36.67 Keenan Johnson
30.  1:37.42 tavery343
31.  1:38.69 milo black
32.  1:39.84 T1_M0
33.  1:40.15 YoniStrass
34.  1:41.18 redoxxy
35.  1:42.35 BradyCubes08
36.  1:43.41 fun at the joy
37.  1:45.51 João Vinicius
38.  1:46.56 aaron paskow
39.  1:58.60 epride17
40.  2:06.18 Infraredlizards
41.  2:11.58 gabrielw
42.  2:16.69 VIBE_ZT
43.  2:18.13 topppits
44.  2:22.98 H Perm
45.  2:34.58 Liam Wadek
46.  2:37.22 Rollercoasterben
47.  2:38.51 Petri Krzywacki
48.  2:52.34 a person
49.  2:58.74 PingPongCuber
50.  3:14.43 [email protected]
51.  3:53.88 freshcuber.de
52.  3:57.47 Bubbagrub
53.  4:44.42 2019DWYE01
54.  DNF Dylan Swarts
54.  DNF riz3ndrr
54.  DNF M O


*Pyraminx*(104)
1.  2.79 tJardigradHe
2.  2.81 aaron paskow
3.  2.88 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  2.99 jason3141
5.  3.05 milo black
6.  3.11 MrKuba600
7.  3.35 2016LAIL01
8.  3.38 Cooki348
9.  3.44 Toothcraver55
10.  3.70 Cubeology
11.  3.87 oliviervlcube
12.  4.10 Ontricus
13.  4.20 asacuber
14.  4.21 MCuber
15.  4.34 BradyCubes08
16.  4.36 JoXCuber
17.  4.46 Trig0n
18.  4.54 mihnea3000
18.  4.54 Richie72
20.  4.65 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.71 JakubDrobny
22.  4.88 MartinN13
23.  4.92 redoxxy
24.  4.94 niclas.mach
25.  4.95 Liam Wadek
26.  4.98 Cheng
27.  5.00 OriginalUsername
28.  5.18 cuberkid10
29.  5.19 Torch
30.  5.40 Luke Garrett
31.  5.42 Zeke Mackay
32.  5.51 Sean Hartman
33.  5.59 YouCubing
34.  5.61 Shadowjockey
35.  5.69 NewoMinx
36.  5.74 João Vinicius
37.  5.79 HawaiiLife745
38.  5.80 Parke187
39.  5.90 Billybong378
40.  6.10 Neb
41.  6.21 bacyril
42.  6.40 Janav Gupta
43.  6.47 Pixaler
43.  6.47 skewber10
45.  6.50 ichcubegern
46.  6.54 UnknownCanvas
47.  6.69 whatshisbucket
48.  6.71 MattP98
49.  6.74 riz3ndrr
50.  6.77 RandomPerson84
51.  6.78 trav1
52.  6.79 VIBE_ZT
53.  6.82 Connor Yungbluth
54.  7.28 Coneman
55.  7.38 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
56.  7.41 V.Kochergin
57.  7.58 Keenan Johnson
57.  7.58 TeddyCubes
59.  7.60 tavery343
60.  7.68 OwenB
61.  7.76 InlandEmpireCuber
62.  8.12 NathanaelCubes
63.  8.20 Rollercoasterben
64.  8.30 TheNoobCuber
65.  8.37 fun at the joy
66.  8.54 kumato
67.  8.64 Aleksandar Dukleski
68.  8.72 Caleb Arnette
69.  8.75 luisrotzoll
70.  8.89 [email protected]
71.  9.02 Axepick06
72.  9.14 bennettstouder
73.  9.18 Last Layer King
74.  9.22 2017LAMB06
75.  9.23 swankfukinc
76.  9.51 Antto Pitkänen
77.  9.57 Iconic cuber
78.  9.60 Infraredlizards
79.  9.66 MJCuber05
80.  9.85 BleachedTurtle
81.  9.99 dschieses
82.  10.14 abunickabhi
83.  10.19 The Cubing Fanatic
84.  10.37 Fred Lang
85.  10.38 PingPongCuber
86.  10.68 a person
87.  10.85 Bogdan
88.  11.02 m24816
89.  11.83 epride17
90.  11.84 topppits
91.  12.53 theos
92.  12.55 vilkkuti25
93.  13.69 Immolated-Marmoset
94.  14.32 yovliporat
95.  14.56 JJonesUK
96.  14.60 iLarryTheOneLung
97.  14.98 freshcuber.de
98.  15.26 Jacck
99.  16.54 gabrielw
100.  19.91 memer
101.  20.24 S.S.STAR
102.  21.43 [email protected]
103.  25.07 klayklaycubing5
104.  25.56 JQubed


*Square-1*(78)
1.  9.76 PokeCubes
2.  10.20 Marcus Siu
3.  11.05 Shadowjockey


Spoiler



4.  11.19 thecubingwizard
5.  11.38 Kylegadj
6.  11.65 speedcuber71
7.  12.44 BradyCubes08
8.  13.12 cuberkid10
9.  13.60 ichcubegern
10.  13.84 asacuber
11.  14.35 Sean Hartman
12.  14.93 YouCubing
13.  15.01 [email protected]
14.  15.08 milo black
15.  16.28 BradenTheMagician
16.  16.53 JoXCuber
17.  16.69 NewoMinx
18.  16.75 tJardigradHe
19.  16.91 JakubDrobny
19.  16.91 ROEVOSS
21.  17.18 Cubeology
22.  17.25 Rollercoasterben
23.  17.32 MrKuba600
24.  17.81 DesertWolf
25.  17.99 leudcfa
26.  18.33 S.S.STAR
27.  18.45 trav1
28.  18.51 OriginalUsername
29.  18.72 Torch
30.  18.83 riz3ndrr
31.  19.17 DGCubes
32.  19.44 Richie72
33.  19.70 João Vinicius
34.  20.22 Connor Yungbluth
35.  20.69 ExultantCarn
36.  20.94 Luke Garrett
37.  21.07 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
38.  21.83 Keenan Johnson
39.  22.26 HawaiiLife745
40.  22.56 Coneman
41.  23.04 skewber10
42.  23.17 MattP98
43.  23.73 redoxxy
44.  23.76 sigalig
45.  24.25 Sub1Hour
46.  24.46 MCuber
47.  25.68 whatshisbucket
48.  26.36 The Cubing Fanatic
49.  27.22 bacyril
50.  27.37 mihnea3000
51.  27.61 2017LAMB06
52.  27.88 Trig0n
53.  28.14 2016LAIL01
54.  29.26 Liam Wadek
55.  30.23 VIBE_ZT
56.  30.49 Ontricus
57.  31.74 MartinN13
58.  35.41 theos
59.  36.32 Neb
60.  36.78 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
61.  39.23 Fred Lang
62.  39.77 fun at the joy
63.  40.66 bennettstouder
64.  41.01 Immolated-Marmoset
65.  41.52 Schmizee
66.  42.07 Bogdan
67.  48.26 PingPongCuber
68.  50.25 gabrielw
69.  51.42 RyuKagamine
70.  53.17 Mike Hughey
71.  59.58 Dylan Swarts
72.  59.92 m24816
73.  1:00.99 swankfukinc
74.  1:08.73 Jaco Momberg
75.  1:20.42 Jacck
76.  2:18.59 tavery343
77.  DNF AidanNoogie
77.  DNF BleachedTurtle


*Skewb*(108)
1.  2.81 RileyN23
2.  2.90 Cubeology
3.  3.01 milo black


Spoiler



4.  3.11 MrKuba600
5.  3.17 BradyCubes08
6.  3.45 asacuber
7.  3.55 Caleb Arnette
8.  3.64 [email protected]
9.  3.88 Richie72
10.  3.98 riz3ndrr
11.  4.21 JMHCubed
12.  4.29 aaron paskow
13.  4.54 TipsterTrickster
14.  4.72 tJardigradHe
15.  4.83 NewoMinx
16.  4.84 Sean Hartman
17.  4.88 Luke Garrett
18.  4.89 DhruvA
19.  5.06 Legomanz
20.  5.22 OriginalUsername
21.  5.40 trav1
21.  5.40 HawaiiLife745
23.  5.41 2016LAIL01
24.  5.50 SirVivor
25.  5.52 cuberkid10
26.  5.65 Ayan2005
27.  5.69 Immolated-Marmoset
28.  5.70 Rollercoasterben
29.  5.72 Parke187
29.  5.72 DGCubes
31.  5.73 AidanNoogie
32.  5.76 MCuber
33.  5.82 YouCubing
34.  5.86 Antto Pitkänen
35.  5.87 JakubDrobny
36.  6.01 ichcubegern
37.  6.02 Color Cuber
38.  6.07 Allagos
38.  6.07 Coneman
40.  6.34 2017LAMB06
41.  6.44 João Vinicius
42.  6.47 Shadowjockey
43.  6.62 VIBE_ZT
44.  6.66 skewber10
45.  6.69 MartinN13
46.  6.72 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
47.  6.76 Neb
48.  6.81 MattP98
49.  6.87 JoXCuber
50.  6.92 BradenTheMagician
51.  7.03 SM cubing
52.  7.16 BiscutDNF
53.  7.20 epride17
54.  7.28 Torch
55.  7.36 Alpha cuber
56.  7.37 Connor Yungbluth
57.  7.46 Zeke Mackay
58.  7.55 Aleksandar Dukleski
59.  7.62 V.Kochergin
60.  8.00 BleachedTurtle
61.  8.10 NathanaelCubes
62.  8.17 fun at the joy
63.  8.21 Iconic cuber
64.  8.22 redoxxy
65.  8.27 Ontricus
66.  8.50 sigalig
67.  8.57 Keenan Johnson
68.  8.68 whatshisbucket
69.  8.73 Billybong378
70.  8.74 bacyril
71.  8.78 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
72.  8.86 Schmizee
73.  9.10 yovliporat
74.  9.20 OwenB
75.  9.26 dschieses
76.  9.31 swankfukinc
77.  9.33 Bogdan
78.  9.34 TeddyCubes
79.  9.41 Liam Wadek
79.  9.41 m24816
81.  9.80 theos
82.  9.92 Fred Lang
83.  10.00 Cooki348
84.  10.14 Infraredlizards
85.  10.25 vilkkuti25
86.  10.54 MJCuber05
87.  10.55 kumato
88.  10.85 Jaco Momberg
89.  11.01 InlandEmpireCuber
90.  11.33 Dylan Swarts
91.  11.56 Artemissimo
92.  12.18 RyuKagamine
93.  12.94 Axepick06
94.  13.12 gabrielw
95.  13.32 topppits
96.  13.62 luisrotzoll
97.  13.93 [email protected]
98.  15.10 Janav Gupta
99.  15.42 S.S.STAR
100.  16.81 a person
101.  16.90 abunickabhi
102.  16.95 iLarryTheOneLung
103.  17.13 Jacck
104.  20.55 freshcuber.de
105.  20.61 2019DWYE01
106.  20.98 Mike Hughey
107.  22.86 Glomnipotent
108.  25.06 memer


*Kilominx*(21)
1.  24.24 NewoMinx
2.  25.56 DGCubes
3.  25.63 OriginalUsername


Spoiler



4.  30.20 milo black
5.  31.57 ichcubegern
6.  34.74 YouCubing
7.  37.20 trav1
8.  38.07 MCuber
9.  38.15 whatshisbucket
10.  38.22 abunickabhi
11.  39.13 Shadowjockey
12.  39.54 bacyril
13.  43.25 Cubeology
14.  45.49 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
15.  46.76 Neb
16.  49.09 Billybong378
17.  50.68 VIBE_ZT
18.  54.78 tavery343
19.  58.18 swankfukinc
20.  1:04.57 Rollercoasterben
21.  1:09.24 Liam Wadek


*Mini Guildford*(23)
1.  4:19.83 Shadowjockey
2.  4:27.22 JoXCuber
3.  4:29.67 ichcubegern


Spoiler



4.  4:30.06 NewoMinx
5.  4:32.11 JakubDrobny
6.  4:34.58 OriginalUsername
7.  4:53.85 trav1
8.  4:54.56 MCuber
9.  5:14.22 Cubeology
10.  5:31.24 DGCubes
11.  5:46.63 BradyCubes08
12.  6:12.68 Ontricus
13.  6:24.44 swankfukinc
14.  6:42.87 bacyril
15.  6:46.69 skewber10
16.  6:49.25 fun at the joy
17.  7:32.02 Rollercoasterben
18.  7:39.64 Liam Wadek
19.  7:46.36 Sub1Hour
20.  8:08.99 epride17
21.  9:14.44 gabrielw
22.  14:26.65 One Wheel
23.  18:53.98 keebruce


*Redi Cube*(32)
1.  6.95 Chris Van Der Brink
2.  10.84 BradyCubes08
3.  12.13 João Vinicius


Spoiler



4.  12.15 DGCubes
5.  12.23 Trig0n
6.  12.44 2017LAMB06
7.  12.69 milo black
8.  16.08 JakubDrobny
9.  17.02 OriginalUsername
10.  17.59 Ontricus
11.  21.70 ichcubegern
12.  23.59 Richie72
13.  24.07 Neb
14.  24.26 VIBE_ZT
15.  25.74 trav1
16.  25.77 Billybong378
17.  26.16 InlandEmpireCuber
18.  26.97 Fred Lang
19.  27.04 SirVivor
20.  27.46 PingPongCuber
21.  27.60 JoXCuber
22.  28.75 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
23.  31.19 Liam Wadek
24.  31.94 abunickabhi
25.  34.67 m24816
26.  35.90 Cubeology
27.  36.15 iLarryTheOneLung
28.  40.29 Mike Hughey
29.  42.96 swankfukinc
30.  43.97 Rollercoasterben
31.  44.16 Jacck
32.  1:17.14 freshcuber.de


*Master Pyraminx*(23)
1.  25.76 Ontricus
2.  29.38 milo black
3.  36.26 Zeke Mackay


Spoiler



4.  41.71 Billybong378
5.  42.18 ichcubegern
6.  45.96 YouCubing
7.  48.89 DGCubes
8.  53.13 BleachedTurtle
9.  53.31 aaron paskow
10.  53.69 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
11.  54.52 trav1
12.  55.88 Trig0n
13.  55.91 Mike Hughey
14.  1:00.22 VIBE_ZT
15.  1:00.53 abunickabhi
16.  1:02.13 Richie72
17.  1:13.20 Sean Hartman
18.  1:13.36 swankfukinc
19.  1:24.54 InlandEmpireCuber
20.  1:41.76 Jacck
21.  1:50.93 bacyril
22.  2:18.30 freshcuber.de
23.  2:23.65 2019DWYE01



*Contest results*(224)
1.  1324 OriginalUsername
2.  1314 ichcubegern
3.  1269 cuberkid10


Spoiler



4.  1231 NewoMinx
5.  1155 Sean Hartman
6.  1145 DGCubes
6.  1145 Shadowjockey
8.  1100 JoXCuber
9.  1082 JakubDrobny
10.  1048 BradyCubes08
11.  1022 tJardigradHe
12.  1020 Cubeology
13.  1017 MCuber
14.  1013 milo black
15.  1001 HawaiiLife745
16.  957 MrKuba600
17.  943 2016LAIL01
18.  936 trav1
19.  932 Luke Garrett
20.  903 Ontricus
21.  856 YouCubing
22.  817 asacuber
22.  817 thecubingwizard
24.  799 aaron paskow
25.  785 BradenTheMagician
26.  781 Connor Yungbluth
27.  774 2017LAMB06
28.  772 riz3ndrr
29.  751 AidanNoogie
30.  745 Liam Wadek
30.  745 Cheng
32.  739 abunickabhi
33.  713 turtwig
34.  705 Cooki348
35.  704 fun at the joy
36.  702 Torch
37.  693 Pixaler
38.  687 Rollercoasterben
39.  682 Keenan Johnson
40.  664 bacyril
41.  660 Richie72
42.  646 whatshisbucket
43.  642 jancsi02
44.  638 Allagos
45.  625 sigalig
46.  613 João Vinicius
47.  610 Coneman
48.  601 V.Kochergin
49.  597 m24816
50.  593 skewber10
51.  589 Aleksandar Dukleski
51.  589 NathanaelCubes
53.  580 G2013
54.  575 MattP98
55.  569 swankfukinc
56.  565 MartinN13
57.  561 sleipnir
58.  559 [email protected]
59.  550 Trig0n
60.  547 Neb
61.  541 speedcuber71
62.  535 redoxxy
63.  516 OwenB
64.  511 ExultantCarn
65.  510 RandomPerson84
66.  503 DhruvA
67.  498 TeddyCubes
68.  497 RileyN23
69.  495 epride17
69.  495 AdrianCubing
71.  479 xyzzy
72.  474 YoniStrass
73.  470 Dylan Swarts
74.  463 SirVivor
75.  457 Simon G
76.  441 lejitcuber
77.  440 BiscutDNF
78.  436 BleachedTurtle
79.  432 Fisko/TheBrandedCuber
80.  429 Zeke Mackay
81.  408 mihnea3000
82.  407 Glomnipotent
83.  406 [email protected]
84.  402 VIBE_ZT
85.  401 Angry_Mob
86.  396 bennettstouder
87.  387 Fred Lang
88.  385 Parke187
89.  375 colegemuth
90.  374 LowSkill
91.  371 TipsterTrickster
92.  366 Coinman_
93.  361 Antto Pitkänen
94.  359 DesertWolf
95.  357 tavery343
96.  355 JMHCubed
96.  355 brad711
98.  351 ARandomCuber
99.  347 Underwatercuber
99.  347 David ep
101.  336 luisrotzoll
102.  330 camcuber
103.  324 gutte02
104.  314 Iconic cuber
105.  303 topppits
106.  299 John Benwell
107.  295 Legomanz
108.  291 InlandEmpireCuber
109.  290 Toothcraver55
109.  290 Infraredlizards
111.  289 Mike Hughey
111.  289 The Cubing Fanatic
113.  280 Last Layer King
113.  280 gabrielw
113.  280 Vincențiu Tarsoaga
116.  278 Alpha cuber
117.  267 Jacck
118.  266 CubicPickle
119.  263 wuque man
119.  263 Ayan2005
121.  262 Immolated-Marmoset
122.  261 M O
122.  261 theos
124.  257 Billybong378
125.  251 TheNoobCuber
125.  251 PokeCubes
127.  249 Caleb Arnette
128.  248 jason3141
129.  244 Marcus Siu
130.  234 Schmizee
131.  233 PlatonCuber
132.  231 Axepick06
132.  231 Chris Van Der Brink
134.  228 S.S.STAR
134.  228 kumato
136.  223 lego303
136.  223 Lvl9001Wizard
138.  214 Color Cuber
139.  205 One Wheel
140.  201 yovliporat
141.  199 mande
142.  193 Bogdan
143.  192 [email protected]
144.  191 MatsBergsten
144.  191 Jonah Jarvis
146.  188 20luky3
147.  181 Andrew_Douzenis
148.  180 UnknownCanvas
149.  177 JJonesUK
150.  172 Janav Gupta
151.  169 Petri Krzywacki
152.  168 leudcfa
153.  167 Trexrush1
154.  162 vilkkuti25
155.  153 The Blockhead
156.  150 dschieses
157.  147 SM cubing
158.  143 freshcuber.de
159.  142 angry broom
160.  140 Jaco Momberg
161.  137 Sub1Hour
162.  135 Keroma12
163.  130 NoProblemCubing
163.  130 RyuKagamine
165.  129 obelisk477
166.  120 Elo13
167.  118 steve1329
168.  116 a person
169.  113 nguyenngocan
170.  112 PingPongCuber
171.  111 [email protected]
172.  109 GenTheThief
173.  107 elimescube
174.  106 SpeedCubeReview
175.  104 SpartanSailor
176.  99 Awesomely Fast Cuber
177.  96 oliviervlcube
178.  89 [email protected]
179.  88 revaldoah
180.  87 markdlei
181.  86 bgcatfan
181.  86 filipemtx
183.  83 niclas.mach
184.  78 Kylegadj
185.  76 SnappyCuber
185.  76 begiuli65
187.  74 iLarryTheOneLung
188.  73 2019DWYE01
189.  71 Elham Mubasshir Fahim
190.  68 keebruce
191.  63 ROEVOSS
192.  60 Cubing5life
193.  59 MJCuber05
194.  58 minnow
195.  56 Aman Kamath
196.  54 Pratyush Manas
197.  48 pjk
197.  48 dnguyen2204
199.  47 xbrandationx
200.  42 Bubbagrub
201.  39 Tommy Kiprillis
201.  39 five_yodas
203.  38 lesliesampson
203.  38 NASCARDude25
205.  36 Lux
206.  34 Theo Leinad
207.  32 jjnuech333
208.  29 T1_M0
209.  26 Jonasrox09
210.  25 TheodorNordstrand
210.  25 Artemissimo
210.  25 CyanSandwich
213.  24 Emir Yusuf
214.  23 TheDubDubJr
214.  23 memer
216.  21 Kerry_Creech
217.  19 dat1asiandude
218.  18 hotufos
219.  17 H Perm
220.  14 klayklaycubing5
221.  10 Sanguine
222.  7 GWCuber
223.  6 JQubed
224.  4 thor1


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 30, 2019)

5x5
1:51.75
1:36.27
1:35.50
1:38.18
1:40.12


----------



## Mike Hughey (Apr 30, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> 5x5
> 1:51.75
> 1:36.27
> 1:35.50
> ...


Just making sure - do you want me to add these as results for last week's competition? I'm happy to do so because I haven't announced the gift card winner yet, but I wanted to be sure this wasn't just a post on the wrong thread.


----------



## Dylan Swarts (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes please. sorry for not making that clear enough, my bad.


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 6, 2019)

Dylan Swarts said:


> Yes please. sorry for not making that clear enough, my bad.


Sorry - I was delayed in getting to this, but it has been corrected now.

Also, I forgot to do the drawing for the winner for this week - until now! The winner is number 48 which is *V.Kochergin!* Congratulations!!


----------

